# Mensaje para VOX



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

No hay tutía.

Se ha llegado hasta donde se podía con los medios actuales. Los mítines, youtube e internet dan para lo que dan y han dado bastante. España no es EEUU.

Solo escuchad la radio, leed los periódicos, ved la TV. NI UN SOLO MEDIO aporta una voz o un punto de vista voxero de forma más o menos estable. Que no sea marginal o directamente ignorada. Tenéis menos presencia mediática casi que Bildu.

A día de hoy o contáis con un medio de ámbito nacional o esto no remonta. Ahora van a ir en serio por vosotros porque querrán podemizaros. Los poderes fácticos se frotan las manos con el nuevo horizonte bipartidista. 

Vuestro enemigo es el PP, no la izquierda aunque suene raro. Van a intentar destruiros. Les da igual que ello les pueda joder en un futuro las elecciones porque la alternancia con el PSOE está casi cantada. 

Llegó la hora de cambiar de estrategia. No puede ser que un voxero como yo NO TENGA A NADIE a quien escuchar o que tenga que vomitar oyendo la basura que sale por la boca de un Luis Herrero en Libertad Digital o a los mangantes y sinvergüenzas de la COPE. Porque NO hay nadie más.


----------



## Guepardo (19 Jun 2022)

Que hagan como el anuncio de carglass nuevo... y se forran a votos


----------



## Guaguei (19 Jun 2022)

mensaje para VOX

mirar que las elecciones sean transparentes

podeis asegurar que teneis todo controlado?

se puede perder la confianza de los votantes

solo un par de escaños lo pueden cambiar todo


como es posible que pensabais que ibais a pegar un petardazo y hayais crecido tan modestamente
lo teneis controlado?, parece que no, y parece que os da igual


----------



## V. R. N (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No hay tutía.
> 
> Se ha llegado hasta donde se podía con los medios actuales. Los mítines, youtube e internet dan para lo que dan y han dado bastante. España no es EEUU.
> 
> ...



Yo cuando vi esta imagen, me sentí altamente traicionada, no nos podemos fiar, soy de la opinión que AL ENEMIGO NI AGUA, no caben risitas ni dirigir la palabra a los exterminadores de nuestra cultura, economía y futuro sino es en el congreso fundiéndolos a muerte.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Da igual la oposición que hagan. Lo acaban de demostrar en estas elecciones. Simplemente lo borrarán de la foto en plan soviético.

Digan lo que digan, hagan lo que hagan, simplemente NADIE lo verá y nadie los escuchará.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Yo cuando vi esta imagen, me sentí altamente traicionada, no nos podemos fiar, soy de la opinión que AL ENEMIGO NI AGUA, no caben risitas ni dirigir la palabra a los exterminadores de nuestra cultura, economía y futuro sino es en el congreso fundiéndolos a muerte.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096029



Esto es folclore, anécdotas. Además el PP no ha demostrado ser mucho mejor que Podemos. Lo repito, la campaña de la COPE por ejemplo en estas andaluzas ha sido sencillamente INFAME.


----------



## jpjp (19 Jun 2022)

Que razon tiene:


----------



## dac1 (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No hay tutía.
> 
> Se ha llegado hasta donde se podía con los medios actuales. Los mítines, youtube e internet dan para lo que dan y han dado bastante. España no es EEUU.
> 
> ...



Toro tv les apoya mucho


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> mensaje para VOX
> 
> mirar que las elecciones sean transparentes
> 
> ...



Yo la impresión que tengo es que siguen muy escasos de cuadros y de medios. Pero sobre todo que siguen porfiando en una batalla que ya está perdida.

España es un país de jubilados, SIN EL CONTROL de los grandes medios tienes un tope y más allá de ahí, no hay nada que rascar.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Toro tv les apoya mucho



Toro TV en la práctica es una TV local o ni eso. Posiblemente haya televisiones provinciales que tengan más audiencia.


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (19 Jun 2022)

Ya lo dije, eso del efecto Olona no existia, solo hay que conocernos un poco a los Andaluces.

Y ni si quiera esos dos escaños que han subido se los debe a Olona, se lo deben al Gobierno Social comunista de Madrid que es de verguenza.


----------



## Noega (19 Jun 2022)

eltorotv.es


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que razon tiene:



Lo que demuestra que en Madrid tenían razón. En primer lugar Serrano manseó en tablas un par de veces. Segundo él debería ser el primero en comprender que con sus líos judiciales a cuestas no podía ser la cabeza de VOX en la región. Tercero que si eres un resentido es que estás más preocupado por lo tuyo en particular que por el bien de España.


----------



## PedrelGuape (19 Jun 2022)

El resultado es directamente proporcional al retraso de la gran masa de este país, pero en autonómicas y generales, siempre.

Muchos de los votos del pp son de los mismos que votan ppsoe cambiando de chaqueta cada 4 años y que aún no se han enterado que votan casi lo mismo, nada cambiará y ni aunque fuesen de fiar, el gran colapso hacia el que vamos sin remedio, no se arreglará desde la política sino con tiempo y cojones.

Lo importante es entender el juego y no apostar tu futuro en el casino-estado. Colchón o remar hasta morir.


----------



## Coln (19 Jun 2022)

Pues yo me voy a afiliar a VOX, a ver si les puedo ayudar un poco, necesitan apoyo de sus afiliados y simpatizantes !!!! 

Creo que las elecciones andaluzas las hicierón en clave nacional, con argumentos ya un tanto quemados, la clave era hablar puramente centrandose unicamente en Andalucia y mencionando cuestiones puramente andaluzas, demostrando que conoces Andalucia, Macarena Molona parecía que hacía campaña para las nacionales.


----------



## nate (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> *España es un país de jubilados*,



ESTO! vayan cerrando todos los hilos y el mismísimo subforo de política.
Hasta que los viejos no mueran, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## V. R. N (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Esto es folclore, anécdotas. Además el PP no ha demostrado ser mucho mejor que Podemos. Lo repito, la campaña de la COPE por ejemplo en estas andaluzas ha sido sencillamente INFAME.



Ya, pues no me gusta ese folclore, seriedad y ser consecuentes es lo que necesitamos. Y está claro que VOX es nefasto haciendo su merchandising, no se entiende.....lo tienen que saber de sobra y no cambian sus reglas del juego, lo cual me hace desconfiar.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Ya lo dije, eso del efecto Olona no existia, solo hay que conocernos un poco a los Andaluces.
> 
> Y ni si quiera esos dos escaños que han subido se los debe a Olona, se lo deben al Gobierno Social comunista de Madrid que es de verguenza.



El efecto Olona existe, pero de Despeñaperros para arriba. Que es donde la han promocionado y vendido los medios. 

Yo fui firme partidario de su candidatura, porque era el momento tras el mediocre resultado de CyL de dar el campanazo. Pero se ha demostrado que no. Que sin los medios adecuados, da igual a quien pongas.


----------



## jpjp (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Lo que demuestra que en Madrid tenían razón. En primer lugar Serrano manseó en tablas un par de veces. Segundo él debería ser el primero en comprender que con sus líos judiciales a cuestas no podía ser la cabeza de VOX en la región. Tercero que si eres un resentido es que estás más preocupado por lo tuyo en particular que por el bien de España.



Vox deberia estar agradecido a quien les puso en el mapa en españa por el tema de la viogen.
El problema que veo en vuestro partido que estais cometiendo el mismo error de ciudadanos sois muy urbanitas y eso en españa se paga caro.
El candidato era gavira.


----------



## °YoMismo° (19 Jun 2022)

Hay que tener en cuenta la mentalidad de los boomers, para ellos solo existen dos partidos, y cuando se cansan de uno votan al otro.
Pp y psoe son de gente mayor y potemos y Vox de gente mas joven.
España es un pais envejecido, la mayoria de la poblacion tiene mas de 40, y esa gente solo vota o a pp o psoe. Hasta que esa gente no muera, el bipartidismo seguira


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Ya, pues no me gusta ese folclore, seriedad y ser consecuentes es lo que necesitamos. Y está claro que VOX es nefasto haciendo su merchandising, no se entiende.....lo tienen que saber de sobra y no cambian sus reglas del juego, lo cual me hace desconfiar.



No, no entiendes realmente de que va este juego. Y podrías, porque eres mujer. 

Te lo voy a explicar muy resumido.

¿Quién crees tú que tiene más posibilidades de hacerse rico? Una empresa que anuncia una crema antiarrugas mediocre con liposomas, vitaminas de varios tipos y todo lo que quieras. Que se anuncia a todas horas en la TV y cuyo efecto maravilloso es afirmado por Ana Rosa, todas las viejas glorias de la TV o revistas de moda y belleza patria.
O bien una crema artesanal, a base de aceite de oliva de toda la vida, cuya fama o publicidad se da gracias al boca a boca, y cuya calidad, incluso sembrado dudas sobre sus controles sanitarios es cuestionada o puesta en duda por todo lo anterior.

Hay que rendirse ante la evidencia. La gente, el pueblo, en España o cualquier país se compone aproximadamente por un 20% de población que piensa de forma crítica o más o menos independiente y un 80% que sigue al resto. Unos con desgana y aburrimiento, se abstienen, otros con verdadero interés porque se sienten a la altura e integrados, votan partidos mayoritarios y otros porque les conviene para servirse del abrigo y protección de esa masa.

VOX ya ha rascado todo lo que podía rascar con sus estrategias actuales. Tiene que pensar como seguir medrando de forma alternativa.


----------



## tracrium (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Que sin los medios adecuados, da igual a quien pongas.



Si no pagas el impuesto revolucionario, los medios te matan. O los untas o te joden.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Vox deberia estar agradecido a quien les puso en el mapa en españa por el tema de la viogen.
> El problema que veo en vuestro partido que estais cometiendo el mismo error de ciudadanos sois muy urbanitas y eso en españa se paga caro.
> El candidato era gavira.



Te equivocas, VOX no es urbanita. Pero sobre todo te confundes en otra cosa. En CyL pusieron un candidato del montón, incluso a mi juicio un MAL candidato porque encajaba en todos los tópicos y el resultado fue bastante mediocre también. Ahora han puesto a una primera espada y el resultado ha sido muy muy muy similar.

Me equivoqué, pero no por proponer a Olona, sino por pensar que los candidatos son realmente importantes. Aquí ya se trata de otra cosa. Que da igual lo que digas si nadie te oye o solo lo hacen los tuyos.


----------



## asakopako (19 Jun 2022)

La Gemio del foro no defrauda.


----------



## V. R. N (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No, no entiendes realmente de que va este juego. Y podrías, porque eres mujer.
> 
> Te lo voy a explicar muy resumido.
> 
> ...



Entonces, ¿cómo cree usted que conseguiría medrar?, como bien pone en su post inicial no tiene a los medios de su parte y eso, es casi un todo...es un país de viejos y futuros pensionistas (boomers) que tendrán las pensiones más altas aún de lo visto hasta ahora y del todo insostenible, lo cual siempre beneficia la política del PSOE, doy doy y deuda sin problema. La gente muy jóven es directamente gilipollas y ahora además analfabeta premium y poco numerosa. Yo lo veo bastante negro todo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Yo la impresión que tengo es que VOX, se ha equivocado o nos hemos equivocado en todo. No soy miembro de VOX pero lo siento como tal. 

Primero parece que se ha demostrado que NO VALE DE NADA atemperar o "moderar" el mensaje. Si hay que mansear quien mejor lo hace es el PP y está claro que apenas les hemos quitado votos. Todo el mariconeo, todos los intentos de captar voto pepero llegan a un punto que da igual. Vale lo mismo un mensaje duro que uno blando.

Segundo, la inmigración por más que sea tema estrella en Burbuja, lo siento, pero a la gente NO parece importarle una higa. VOX ha centrado casi toda la campaña en este tema y alguno más. El resultado es el mismo casi que hace 4 años.

Tercero, los intentos por crear un mensaje más transversal, más "lepeniano" han sido infructuosos. Apenas parece que haya existido mucho trasvase del PSOE y otros partidos del ala izquierda a VOX.

Cuarto, la base de VOX es la que es, ROCOSA sí, pero limitada. Derecha conservadora de hondas convicciones y patriota. Una minoría quizás no tan conservadora pero antisistema. Y ambas cosas juntas en España a día de hoy NO superan el 20%, así de claro.

Quinto, las recetas tradicionales se han demostrado ineficaces, porque solo sirven si tienes presencia en los medios o sigues unas determinadas reglas. A día de hoy eso no es posible, luego no sirve de nada seguir usando como digo recetas establecidas.

Sexto y último, hay que dejar de confundir la militancia y el entusiasmo de los afectos con las probabilidades reales. Ya van 4 elecciones seguidas que VOX sufre más de la cuenta por colocar sus expectativas MUY POR DELANTE DE LA REALIDAD.
Objetivamente mejorar tus resultados siempre es una buena noticia. VOX se coloca en cada una de las elecciones en una situación por la que cualquier victoria sabe a derrota, porque simplemente se ilusionan demasiado. 

Y por ahora creo que es suficiente.


----------



## Sardónica (19 Jun 2022)

Voy a hacer apostolado antiglobalismo.

ME VOY A CURRAR A TODOS Y CADA UNO DE LOS PEPEROS QUE CONOZCO PARA QUE EN 2023 VOTEN VOX.

TENEMOS MUCHO TRABAJO POR HACER.


----------



## Sardónica (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo la impresión que tengo es que VOX, se ha equivocado o nos hemos equivocado en todo. No soy miembro de VOX pero lo siento como tal.
> 
> Primero parece que se ha demostrado que NO VALE DE NADA atemperar o "moderar" el mensaje. Si hay que mansear quien mejor lo hace es el PP y está claro que apenas les hemos quitado votos. Todo el mariconeo, todos los intentos de captar voto pepero llegan a un punto que da igual. Vale lo mismo un mensaje duro que uno blando.
> 
> ...



Toda la razón.


Hay que salir con toda la munición, hacerse un puto Juana de Arco.


----------



## Blackest (19 Jun 2022)

VOX tendría que financiar un medio de comunicación DE PRIMER ORDEN, no la frikada esa de 7nn. Pero uno de los problemas de VOX es que no cree en "los chiringuitos" no cree en la propaganda en el sentido politico de la palabra. No cree en las organizaciones satelitales que muevan la calle. Todo eso es cosa de rojos, para VOX el simple sentido comun gana por si solo, son un partido cuya cosmovisión viene del liberalismo, necesitamos una derecha mas materialista y mas "marxista cultural", que sea conocedor de que las sociedades se cambian con la propaganda. 

Por otra parte ser la comparsa del PP no les ha salido bien, tendrían que ser mas como los nacionalistas catalanes y vascos. Vox es un partido que por su naturaleza no va a conseguir nunca mayoria absoluta, así que tiene que jugar a ser imprescindible para el PP y OBLIGARLE a hacer. Apoyarle incondicionalmente y no poder sacarle nada solo "que no vengan los rojos" solo hace que la gente no vea ningun cambio cuando VOX toca poder, le ocurre lo mismo que Podemos con el PSOE. Que si dos partidos los percibes como iguales.


----------



## nelsoncito (19 Jun 2022)

Consejos para Vox.

Vox debe hacer un análisis muy riguroso de lo sucedido en Andalucía. Hay que extraer las lecciones aprendidas. Ya sé que hay decepción porque Vox esperaba más, mucho más, pero al menos ha ganado en votos y en escaños.

La idea de fondo es determinar si existía una estrategia mejor. Es decir, ¿ha habido error estratégico o bien hiciera lo que hicera Vox el resultado sería similar?

Creo que Macarena Olona es buena candidata, pero de alguna forma no se ha aprovechado bien su potencial.

Por mi parte he visto a Vox más histriónico que de costumbre, alejándose de su seriedad. Posiblemente el pueblo andaluz ya esté muy cansado de la deriva irracional progre y busque un referente sólido que cree haber encontrado en el PP.

Hay que recuperarse de este resultado, extraer las conclusiones correctas y seguir trabajando. Se ha hecho mucho, pero queda mucho por hacer también.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Entonces, ¿cómo cree usted que conseguiría medrar?, como bien pone en su post inicial no tiene a los medios de su parte y eso, es casi un todo...es un país de viejos y futuros pensionistas (boomers) que tendrán las pensiones más altas aún de lo visto hasta ahora y del todo insostenible, lo cual siempre beneficia la política del PSOE, doy doy y deuda sin problema. La gente muy jóven es directamente gilipollas y ahora además analfabeta premium y poco numerosa. Yo lo veo bastante negro todo



Buena pregunta. 

Pues creo que está por descubrir. Porque si nos fijamos fuera de España la solución no es clara. El Frente Nacional ha tenido que esperar décadas a que la situación esté tan degradada ya en ese país que hasta los rojos de siempre votan Le Pen por pura desesperación.

En Polonia y Hungría venimos de una situación excepcional. Eran paises comunistas hasta hace nada, en términos históricos, y el hartazgo o la ruina heredada les ayuda. Siendo un caso totalmente opuesto a España.

Siendo las horas que son, estando cansado y un poco harto de todo ¿Qué se me ocurre?

Pues lo que hacen los rusos en Ucrania. Despacito y buena letra. Que VOX se deje de triunfalismos anticipados y vender victorias milagrosas. Debe entender que España está perdida y ahora solo se trata de salvar los muebles del naufragio. Esperar la oportunidad precisa en el momento preciso. FIDELIZAR y seguir ilusionando a los tuyos, intentar no decepcionarlos. Entender que el PSOE realmente no es el enemigo, sino una parte de él. Que el PP es el principal problema de España. 

Hacer menos política y fabricar más ideología. Intentar revertir y combatir de forma constante la hegemonía progre. Favorecer la aparición de medios de comunicación afines. Participar en congresos, simposios y reuniones de tipo ideológico como han hecho a lo largo de toda Europa. Buscarse algún mecenas poderoso en Europa o fuera de Europa. 

Es decir machacar al PP desde la cultura y la ideología porque a día de hoy politicamente no se puede. Y sobre todo dejar de colaborar y ponerles facilidades a mercenarios del PP como la COPE o LD. Que solo aspiran a que el PP fagocite a VOX. Ya sea por las buenas estilo FJL o por las malas.

No sé, igual mañana se me ocurren más ideas, pero hoy no estoy para virguerías.


----------



## perrosno (19 Jun 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Toro tv les apoya mucho



Eso y nada es todo uno


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> VOX tendría que financiar un medio de comunicación DE PRIMER ORDEN, no la frikada esa de 7nn. Pero uno de los problemas de VOX es que no cree en "los chiringuitos" no cree en la propaganda en el sentido politico de la palabra. No cree en las organizaciones satelitales que muevan la calle. Todo eso es cosa de rojos, para VOX el simple sentido comun gana por si solo, son un partido cuya cosmovisión viene del liberalismo, necesitamos una derecha mas materialista y mas "marxista cultural", que sea conocedor de que las sociedades se cambian con la propaganda.
> 
> Por otra parte ser la comparsa del PP no les ha salido bien, tendrían que ser mas como los nacionalistas catalanes y vascos. Vox es un partido que por su naturaleza no va a conseguir nunca mayoria absoluta, así que tiene que jugar a ser imprescindible para el PP y OBLIGARLE a hacer. Apoyarle incondicionalmente y no poder sacarle nada solo "que no vengan los rojos" solo hace que la gente no vea ningun cambio cuando VOX toca poder, le ocurre lo mismo que Podemos con el PSOE. Que si dos partidos los percibes como iguales.



Lo he pensado muchas veces, pero no sé yo si hay pasta suficiente para eso.

Lo único que se me ocurre es firmar algún tipo de pacto con algún mecenas extranjero. Conseguir que la FOX yanqui entre en el panorama audiovisual español o algo así. Prometiendoles favorecerles en todo lo posible en el momento en que gobiernen. 

O venderles a Orban, el PiS polaco y LePen un proyecto de consorcio audiovisual europeo en plan "euronews" pero de ideología conservadora.


----------



## Anonimo23 (19 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> VOX tendría que financiar un medio de comunicación DE PRIMER ORDEN, no la frikada esa de 7nn. Pero uno de los problemas de VOX es que no cree en "los chiringuitos" no cree en la propaganda en el sentido politico de la palabra. No cree en las organizaciones satelitales que muevan la calle. Todo eso es cosa de rojos, para VOX el simple sentido comun gana por si solo, son un partido cuya cosmovisión viene del liberalismo, necesitamos una derecha mas materialista y mas "marxista cultural", que sea conocedor de que las sociedades se cambian con la propaganda.
> 
> Por otra parte ser la comparsa del PP no les ha salido bien, tendrían que ser mas como los nacionalistas catalanes y vascos. Vox es un partido que por su naturaleza no va a conseguir nunca mayoria absoluta, así que tiene que jugar a ser imprescindible para el PP y OBLIGARLE a hacer. Apoyarle incondicionalmente y no poder sacarle nada solo "que no vengan los rojos" solo hace que la gente no vea ningun cambio cuando VOX toca poder, le ocurre lo mismo que Podemos con el PSOE. Que si dos partidos los percibes como iguales.



los videos que hacen para internet son la hostia de buenos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

__





Estoy flipando


meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Surrealista la alegría del Ferreras y del zurderio con una mayoría absoluta del puto PP. El PP ha pasado de ser el partido corrupto del M.Rajoy y del neoliberalismo más salvaje al centrito centrado. Increíble. Los peperos del foro ya podéis...




www.burbuja.info











​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No hay tutía.
> 
> Se ha llegado hasta donde se podía con los medios actuales. Los mítines, youtube e internet dan para lo que dan y han dado bastante. España no es EEUU.
> 
> ...




*SUBNORMAL

RETRASADO

QUE LOS VOTOS LOS AJUSTA UNA MAQUINA*

*IMBECIL *

*ERES MASSSIVAMENTE TONTO*



*Y DESPUES DE LA FIESTA DE LA DEMOCRACIA*






*NADA MEJOR QUE UN BUEN LUNES DE DURO REMO *
  

LA FELICIDAC DEL REMERITO​


----------



## M. Priede (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No hay tutía.
> 
> Se ha llegado hasta donde se podía con los medios actuales. Los mítines, youtube e internet dan para lo que dan y han dado bastante. España no es EEUU.
> 
> ...



Y no se les ocurre nada mejor que una mamandurria como La Gaceta de la Iberosfera. ¿Qué pueden aportar Amando de Miguel o Sánchez Dragó?

Y nada de desviarse dando nombres de medios y periodistas; lo importante son los dueños del circo, no los payasos. Hay que hablar de los negocios y fines políticos de la Familia Lara, del Conde de Godó, de Prisa, de Berlusconi, de la Familia Moll, de la Familia Ybarra. Cuando les zurren desde la Sexta, te olvidas de Ferreras y vas a por el dueño, y lo mismo con Pedro Jota.

No lo tiene que hacer Olona o Abascal, sino un medio de comunicación como Dios manda, que sea afín a Vox pero no una mero folleto de propaganda.


----------



## tracrium (19 Jun 2022)

Tienen que machacar punto por punto la Agenda 2030. Tiene que calar en todo el mundo la realidad de la tiranía globalista.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

EXCLUSIVA: Tracking GAD3 FORTA


¡Oh vosotros los que entráis, abandonad toda esperanza!




www.burbuja.info




PP 56-59
PSOE 28-31
Vox 13-16
Por Andalucia 4-5
Adelante 3
CS 0
Es la que parece que va a dar la tele Andaluza
________________________________________________________________

ALE YA HABEIS TENIDO VUESTRO CAPRICHITO DE VOTAR

*THANKS FOR PLAYING

INSERT COIN*






ALE .... YA HABEIS TENIDO VUESTRA FIESTA DE LA DEMOCRACIA

MAñANA A REMAR BIEN DURO COMO CADA DIA 

GVARROS REMEROS 







​


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Consejos para Vox.
> 
> Vox debe hacer un análisis muy riguroso de lo sucedido en Andalucía. Hay que extraer las lecciones aprendidas. Ya sé que hay decepción porque Vox esperaba más, mucho más, pero al menos ha ganado en votos y en escaños.
> 
> ...



Buen apunte. Pero te lo aclaro en lo posible.

Lo dije hace poco. Comencé a temerme lo peor el otro día, cuando me pelee con mi tía porque iba a volver a votar PP pese a que ella es claramente una voxera ideológica. Al final la mitad de mi familia ha votado PP y la otra VOX. Cuando debería haber sido un 100% para los verdes.

¿Qué ha pasado? Que la gente es muy gregaria, miedosa. Al final se deja arrastrar por el ambiente. VOX no ha tenido apenas presencia en la campaña, en los medios. Solo en los dos debates muy minoritarios.

No deja de ser un desconocido para mucha gente. Tengo la impresión de que Olona es una estrella de Sierra Morena para arriba, pero para la gente normal que no sigue la política como nosotros no dejaba de ser una desconocida.

Hay una estupidez que igual resulta demostrativa. Cuando estaba discutiendo con mi tía por este asunto, ella que es antisociata furibunda llamó a Macarena Olona, varias veces "MAGDALENA" Olona ¿Qué quiere decir esta tontería?

Pues que no era tan famosa como pensábamos que a mucha gente le sonaba, pero no hasta el punto de recordar siquiera bien su nombre de pila.

Que conste que yo fui EL PRIMERO QUE APOSTÓ por Macarena porque a mi juicio daba el perfil adecuado. Pero está claro que me equivoqué, mea culpa. O bien deberían haber dejado más reposar la candidatura y NO lanzarla en el último momento, al punto de que la alicantina apenas ha tenido tiempo de prodigarse. O bien estamos en lo de siempre, el candidato no parece ser importante si tienes de fondo problemas mucho más básico e importantes. Como por ejemplo no tener un solo medio de difusión que te respalde.

¿De que sirven mítines de 1000, 10.000 o 100.000 personas si luego eso no sale en ningún lado?


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo la impresión que tengo es que siguen muy escasos de cuadros y de medios. Pero sobre todo que siguen porfiando en una batalla que ya está perdida.
> 
> España es un país de jubilados, SIN EL CONTROL de los grandes medios tienes un tope y más allá de ahí, no hay nada que rascar.



Mira te diré cual es el problema que estaba comentando hace 10 minutos con un amigo andaluz por videollamada....

La batalla cultural nondá de comer, es algo para gente 'pudiente', gente que ya tiene una estabilidad y que quiere digamos 'aprender historia' (por llamarlo de alguna manera y no extenderme).

Tu a una familia de una barriada de Huelva con toda la familia en paro y la chiquilla recién licenciada en infermeria, lo que buscan es que 'alguien les coloque a la niña'...y lo necesitan ahora porqué la madre está de baja por depresión y el padre está con los 400eu de paguita.

Si tu a esta familia les vienes con 'el globalismo' , la religión climática, el marxismo cultural y tal...se van quedar como una vaca mirando al tren, la cabeza no les dá..y a la vista de los resultados está.

La masa es gilipollas integral, a la vista está con los % de vacunación y todo el coronamoto.

El crecimiento de VOX va ligado a ciertos niveles de IQ....y el nivel de IQ en España está por los suelos.

saludos


----------



## V. R. N (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> Pues creo que está por descubrir. Porque si nos fijamos fuera de España la solución no es clara. El Frente Nacional ha tenido que esperar décadas a que la situación esté tan degradada ya en ese país que hasta los rojos de siempre votan Le Pen por pura desesperación.
> 
> ...



Estoy muy de acuerdo en su mensaje 27 en el tema inmigración, el punto 4 creo que ha puesto. Vox ha quemado mucho este tema sin apenas seguimiento efectivamente, cuando es un auténtico problema.
También estoy de acuerdo en lo que dice en este otro mensaje, este país está perdido a día de hoy y si, Francia vota "a la desesperada, pero ya es tarde", no veo claro que Vox a base de años medre, tiene dos gigantes PP y PSOE que son la misma basura, muchos picadores para un sólo toro. 
El mecenas externo lo veo un buen punto.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Jun 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Toro tv les apoya mucho



Puede, pero eso lo ven cuatro gatos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y no se les ocurre nada mejor que una mamandurria como La Gaceta de la Iberosfera. ¿Qué pueden aportar Amando de Miguel o Sánchez Dragó?
> 
> Y nada de desviarse dando nombres de medios y periodistas; lo importante son los dueños del circo, no los payasos. Hay que hablar de los negocios y fines políticos de la Familia Lara, del Conde de Godó, de Prisa, de Berlusconi, de la Familia Moll, de la Familia Ybarra. Cuando les zurren desde la Sexta, te olvidas de Ferreras y vas a por el dueño, y lo mismo con Pedro Jota.
> 
> No lo tiene que hacer Olona o Abascal, sino un medio de comunicación como Dios manda, que sea afín a Vox pero no una mero folleto de propaganda.



A ver, la Gaceta de la Iberosfera se ha concebido como un "think tank" no estrictamente como un medio de comunicación. Además de un ámbito transnacional no exclusivamente español.

Y te lo digo claramente LA IDEA ES COJONUDA. Pero no soluciona el problema de base. Además sirvió para sanearle las cuentas a Intereconomía que a día de hoy ES EL ÚNICO apoyo con que cuenta VOX.

Pero es claramente MUY insuficiente.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Jun 2022)

no.
el pp y el psoe son partidos lo suficientemente podridos para que no haga falta hacer oposición.
actitud pasota tipo juanma moreno manda y parece que es lo que los andaluces quieren: ser hundidos.
por lo tanto yo pasaria de andalucia hasta que llegue el momento.
Por un asunto de dignidad personal.

y al que quiere lentejas hay que ponerle 3 platos para que reviente.
sin mas.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo la impresión que tengo es que VOX, se ha equivocado o nos hemos equivocado en todo. No soy miembro de VOX pero lo siento como tal.
> 
> Primero parece que se ha demostrado que NO VALE DE NADA atemperar o "moderar" el mensaje. Si hay que mansear quien mejor lo hace es el PP y está claro que apenas les hemos quitado votos. Todo el mariconeo, todos los intentos de captar voto pepero llegan a un punto que da igual. Vale lo mismo un mensaje duro que uno blando.
> 
> ...



Si tu enemigo en vez de votar..'ficha' como.los votantes del PPSOE...dá igual como modules el discurso...ni que lo conectes a un variador de frecuencia conseguirás atraer a nadie.

La gente MATA por ser un eslabón de la red clientelar.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Mira te diré cual es el problema que estaba comentando hace 10 minutos con un amigo andaluz por videollamada....
> 
> La batalla cultural nondá de comer, es algo para gente 'pudiente', gente que ya tiene una estabilidad y que quiere digamos 'aprender historia' (por llamarlo de alguna manera y no extenderme).
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. Pero es que a esa peña que vota con el estómago solo se la puede convencer de dos maneras, haciéndole promesas vacuas en plan PSOE/Podemos o integrándola en una red clientelar en plan PPSOE.

VOX no puede hacer lo segundo. En cuanto a lo primero es fácil, pero posiblemente le costaría votos por el lado de la gente más seria que comenzarían a verlos como unos simples trepas al estilo PPSOE.

De todas formas te digo una cosa, lo que te ha dicho ese amigo en el fondo no es más ni menos que la tesis de fondo del PP. Es decir "la economía lo es todo". Dejémonos de ideologías mientras me rellenen el comedero.

En suma te da una muestra evidente DE HASTA DONDE HA CALADO EN ANDALUCIA el mantra pepero.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Lo he pensado muchas veces, pero no sé yo si hay pasta suficiente para eso.
> 
> Lo único que se me ocurre es firmar algún tipo de pacto con algún mecenas extranjero. Conseguir que la FOX yanqui entre en el panorama audiovisual español o algo así. Prometiendoles favorecerles en todo lo posible en el momento en que gobiernen.
> 
> O venderles a Orban, el PiS polaco y LePen un proyecto de consorcio audiovisual europeo en plan "euronews" pero de ideología conservadora.



El gobierno te deniega la licencia de TDT y arreglado.

te obligan a irte a internet...y estamos en las mismas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

_________________________________________________________________________________


*La participación sube cuatro puntos frente a 2018*

__

*Source: 2000 Mules*

*Still from “2000 Mules” showing one “mule” taking ballots out of a backpack to deposit in a ballot drop box.*

    






*A SABER CUANTAS SACAS DE VOTO POR CORREO HABRAN METIDO NO TE JODE.*

*QUE SOIS TONTOS *















La participación sube cuatro puntos frente a 2018
 

https://sevilla.abc.es/elecciones/andalucia/sevi-elecciones-andalucia-2022-resultados-sondeo-ganador-participacion-escrutinio-202206190803_directo.html ¿Podrían ser votos de la izquierda que se abstuvo hace cuatro años? Si es así es posible que Moreno quede lejos de la mayoría absoluta y tenga...




www.burbuja.info






LO QUE SALE TE LO AJUSTA LOS VOTOS FALSOS Y E ALGORITMO EN UN ALGUN SERVIDOR.
PARA QUE SALGA LO QUE TIENE QUE SALIR




GRACIAS POR ECHAR LA MONEDITA


​


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> El gobierno te deniega la licencia de TDT y arreglado.
> 
> te obligan a irte a internet...y estamos en las mismas.



Depende de como entres y con el dinero que lo hagas.

No hablo de meter baza con un simple canal patatero. Hablo de un consorcio con tanta pasta como puede tener Planeta o Berlusconi. Por eso menciono a Hungría o Polonia.

O convencer a la FOX o alguna otra empresa mucho más importante que cuatro italianos mafiosos y unos catalanes arrastrados.


----------



## V. R. N (19 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Mira te diré cual es el problema que estaba comentando hace 10 minutos con un amigo andaluz por videollamada....
> 
> La batalla cultural nondá de comer, es algo para gente 'pudiente', gente que ya tiene una estabilidad y que quiere digamos 'aprender historia' (por llamarlo de alguna manera y no extenderme).
> 
> ...



Con lo de la familia de Huelva lo has clavado es tal cual.....


----------



## Lain Coubert (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo la impresión que tengo es que siguen muy escasos de cuadros y de medios. Pero sobre todo que siguen porfiando en una batalla que ya está perdida.
> 
> España es un país de jubilados, SIN EL CONTROL de los grandes medios tienes un tope y más allá de ahí, no hay nada que rascar.



Los hay que votan a VOX, como los míos, pero son una minoría bien informada. Los medios hacen un buen lavado de cerebro, sin duda. La mayoría de personas no quieren nada de extremos, sino pulular en torno al centro.. A VOX en los medios los colocan de poco menos que violadores de mujeres.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Jun 2022)

Vox no va a hacer una buena oposición hasta que se quiten todas las capas de ego que tienen. O lo hacen, o desaparecen en el largo plazo, como pasó a Naranjito.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero es que a esa peña que vota con el estómago solo se la puede convencer de dos maneras, haciéndole promesas vacuas en plan PSOE/Podemos o integrándola en una red clientelar en plan PPSOE.
> 
> VOX no puede hacer lo segundo. En cuanto a lo primero es fácil, pero posiblemente le costaría votos por el lado de la gente más seria que comenzarían a verlos como unos simples trepas al estilo PPSOE.
> 
> ...



gracias por contestar, es un placer aportar en este hilo con cierta serenidad.

alguien tiene que dar explicaciones del exceso de entusiasmo durante la campaña....dió algo de vergüenza ajena la soberbia del lider nacional con el rollito de 'a Macarena se le ha puesto cara de presidenta' o que si ' de San Telmo a Gibraltar'.

Estoy empezando a pensar que se les colará alguien en el equipo de campaña, no tengo ninguna duda que VOX va a pinchar en las generales y que el PSOE será subcampeón.

La gente quiere poder vender su voto, si me colocas a la niña te voto...si nontraficas con corrupción conmigo no me vale, me dá igual que me apuñalen al salir a tirar la basura mientras paseo a Bobby por el barrio lleno de meaos y menudeo.

saludos


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Con lo de la familia de Huelva lo has clavado es tal cual.....



Bueno se resume en lo siguiente.

El 20% de la gente suele pensar por si misma, de forma más o menos original.

El 80% restante o no piensan o prefieren que les digan que pensar. Y eso último es justamente lo que hacen los medios de masas. 

Al margen de lo dicho a ver quien le llena la panza.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que se les colará alguien en el equipo de campaña, no tengo ninguna duda que VOX va a pinchar en las generales y que el PSOE será subcampeón.



Es el resultado histórico más previsible que hay. Es para jugarse la cuenta de Burbuja sin temor a perderla.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Vox no va a hacer una buena oposición hasta que se quiten todas las capas de ego que tienen. O lo hacen, o desaparecen en el largo plazo, como pasó a naranjito.



No es ego, es cierto histrionismo o sobreactuación, que dadas sus circunstancias, hasta ahora HA SIDO NECESARIO para darse a conocer.

El problema que esa necesidad de "dar la nota" se agota en el momento en que ya te conocen pero nadie puede hacerlo en profundidad simplemente porque nadie te da esa oportunidad.

Eres interesante para los medios en tanto chillas, fuera de eso, más aún si amenazas al PPSOE, te expulsan de los medios y te censuran.

Ese es el tope de VOX. Que ya ha logrado todo lo que se podía lograr con la estrategia actual.


----------



## V. R. N (19 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Es el resultado histórico más previsible que hay. Es para jugarse la cuenta de Burbuja sin temor a perderla.



Cierto


----------



## V. R. N (19 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No es ego, es cierto histrionismo o sobreactuación, que dadas sus circunstancias, hasta ahora HA SIDO NECESARIO para darse a conocer.
> 
> El problema que esa necesidad de "dar la nota" se agota en el momento en que ya te conocen pero nadie puede hacerlo en profundidad simplemente porque nadie te da esa oportunidad.
> 
> ...



Igual yo estoy hoy cansada a estas horas, y digo una barrabasada seguro, pero ¿y "un fichaje estrella"? ¿Sabéis de quien hablo?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> gracias por contestar, es un placer aportar en este hilo con cierta serenidad.
> 
> alguien tiene que dar explicaciones del exceso de entusiasmo durante la campaña....dió algo de vergüenza ajena la soberbia del lider nacional con el rollito de 'a Macarena se le ha puesto cara de presidenta' o que si ' de San Telmo a Gibraltar'.
> 
> ...



Yo la impresión que tengo es que ya sea por pocos recursos o por improvisación, quien lleve la sección de "encuestas y estadísticas" ha metido la pata hasta el corvejón.

No veo a Abascal tirándose a la piscina de semejante manera sin nada que le respalde. Tengo la impresión que realmente les llegaron ecos de que podía darse el sorpasso al PP y de ahí esa estrategia para movilizar al electorado. 

Quien hiciese esas predicciones ha demostrado ser un aficionado o contar con unos medios muy pobres. Y que conste que no era algo descabellado, el mismo Michávila daba unos resultados a VOX magníficos hace un mes. 

Uno se puede equivocar en unas elecciones. Pero ya son varias donde se peca de exceso de optimismo. Falla algo en ese aspecto en la estructura de VOX. O no tienen recursos para hacer encuestas fiables o quien las hace no tiene ni idea.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Igual yo estoy hoy cansada a estas horas, y digo una barrabasada seguro, pero ¿y "un fichaje estrella"? ¿Sabéis de quien hablo?



La Ayuso es otra Olona. Pero con una diferencia importante. La primera no tiene donde caerse muerta fuera de la política y ahora menos que nunca iba a dejar el partido que estará en ebullición adelantando ya el futuro gobierno de la rata gallega.

Si había alguna posibilidad de algo así, se acaba de esfumar por completo tras estas elecciones, tenlo por seguro.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> gracias por contestar, es un placer aportar en este hilo con cierta serenidad.
> 
> alguien tiene que dar explicaciones del exceso de entusiasmo durante la campaña....dió algo de vergüenza ajena la soberbia del lider nacional con el rollito de 'a Macarena se le ha puesto cara de presidenta' o que si ' de San Telmo a Gibraltar'.
> 
> ...



Por otro lado, en las generales no creo que pinche. Porque bastaría incluso con un 10% del voto, un resultado mucho peor que el actual, para que el PP lo necesitase para gobernar.

El problema no es ese. El problema es que si el PP se queda demasiado cerca de la mayoría absoluta, el PSOE se abstendrá previo pacto. Está cantadísimo.


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 Jun 2022)

Hay dos cuestiones fundamentales en las que deberia centrarse cualquier alternativa al Sistema y en las que VOX esta fallando: 

1) Sistema educativo. Y aqui no vale simplemente con denunciar la basura adoctrinadora. Tienes que establecer la causalidad entre paro juvenil y sistema educativo. Hablar de suicidios juveniles. Hablar de niños que no saben ni a que sexo pertenecen. Cuando hay un tiroteo en una escuela, hablar del adoctrinamiento que ha sufrido el pistolero y no de si hay que instaurar una segunda enmienda en España. Que los lazis violentan a un menor? Pues en VOX tienen que tardar 25 minutos en sacar a los padres y su testimonio en todas las putas redes. No hay nadie de VOX delante del colegio de cataluña ? No hay nadie de VOX señalando a ALSA y protegiendo al menor que dejaron tirado en la N-VI? 

2) Cultura. Es imposible imponer tus ideas si la clase intelectual no las apoya. Esto es algo historicamente basico para el Estado. Su ejercito de funcionarios y su ejercito de intelectuales. Quien coño son los intelectuales de VOX? Cual es la linea ideologica de un partido en donde unos son bozaleros y plandemistas y otros nos hablan de liberalismo decimononico? Eres el partido radical no porque lo seas realmente sino porque te han colocado desde el Sistema esa vitola. Te han convertido en la alternativa unica al paro historico, a la inflacion historica, a la corrupcion socialista y desde VOX siguen sin explotar todo esto. Extrema derecha? Pues palante con la denominacion. El objetivo es gobernar con Feijoo un pais de progremitas, de charos y de langostas o el objetivo era rescatar españa, defender lo español, resetear el modelo ? 

Llevan ya varios años con representacion y todavia no saben ni que tipo de partido quieren ser. Bolsonaro, la alt-right, Trump, Orban... solo les falta juntarse con Putin para completar el cuadro.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

A parte de eso está claro que Olona vuelve a Madrid. Ya no tiene ningún sentido que se quede en Andalucía para vegetar durante 4 años. 

La pondrán verde, será a corto y medio plazo un "desprestigio" para el partido. Pero no le queda otra creo yo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Hay dos cuestiones fundamentales en las que deberia centrarse cualquier alternativa al Sistema y en las que VOX esta fallando:
> 
> 1) Sistema educativo. Y aqui no vale simplemente con denunciar la basura adoctrinadora. Tienes que establecer la causalidad entre paro juvenil y sistema educativo. Hablar de suicidios juveniles. Hablar de niños que no saben ni a que sexo pertenecen. Cuando hay un tiroteo en una escuela, hablar del adoctrinamiento que ha sufrido el pistolero y no de si hay que instaurar una segunda enmienda en España. Que los lazis violentan a un menor? Pues en VOX tienen que tardar 25 minutos en sacar a los padres y su testimonio en todas las putas redes. No hay nadie de VOX delante del colegio de cataluña ? No hay nadie de VOX señalando a ALSA y protegiendo al menor que dejaron tirado en la N-VI?
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero aciertas en una cosa. Hay que hacer quizás menos política, ya que se ha demostrado que dicha política se ve limitada por la escasez de medios e intentar ir asentándose poco a poco como alternativa en otros ámbitos de poder.

Educación efectivamente, cultura, intelectualidad, alguna asociación judicial etc... etc....

El problema de VOX es que fuera de internet y de sus propios afiliados apenas parece tener presencia en la sociedad española.


----------



## El jinete pálido (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> España es un país de jubilados, SIN EL CONTROL de los grandes medios tienes un tope y más allá de ahí, no hay nada que rascar.



Me jode mucho decir esto, pero así es. Triste pero completamente cierto. La democracia, tal y como es, una persona, un voto, NO es la solución.


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Mira te diré cual es el problema que estaba comentando hace 10 minutos con un amigo andaluz por videollamada....
> 
> La batalla cultural nondá de comer, es algo para gente 'pudiente', gente que ya tiene una estabilidad y que quiere digamos 'aprender historia' (por llamarlo de alguna manera y no extenderme).
> 
> ...



Evidentemente que el socialismo ya no es ideologico sino paguitero. 

Pero precisamente por eso nunca antes en la historia de las elecciones ha sido mas sencillo que te voten los de la acera de enfrente. Si no eres capaz de arrastar a retrasados de bajo IQ en un Estado que se cae a pedazos, es que te falla la estrategia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> Me jode mucho decir esto, pero así es. Triste pero completamente cierto. La democracia, tal y como es, una persona, un voto, NO es la solución.



Pero a ver esto no viene de ahora. Ya pasaba en la Grecia clásica. 

Simplemente hay que saber al juego que jugamos y tener en cuenta las reglas. 

VOX tiene un importante problema que los demás partidos ya superaron hace 40 años. Ser un partido mínimamente honesto o ser un partido de gobierno.

Como ya hemos dicho antes, hay un 80% de borregos a los que pastorear. Y como haces eso sin que el 20% restante con un mínimo sentido crítico y conocimiento no te vea como un simple embaucador.

Es jodido. Porque sobre todo ya sabemos cual es la solución habitual. Renunciar a ese 20% y simplemente quedarte con la masa al mejor estilo PPSOE.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Es el resultado histórico más previsible que hay. Es para jugarse la cuenta de Burbuja sin temor a perderla.



Quería decir 'que se les colara' en Andalucía y que jugaran con datos falseados.

Que se les colará en las genersles ya ni cotiza.

saludos


----------



## CocoVin (20 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Yo cuando vi esta imagen, me sentí altamente traicionada, no nos podemos fiar, soy de la opinión que AL ENEMIGO NI AGUA, no caben risitas ni dirigir la palabra a los exterminadores de nuestra cultura, economía y futuro sino es en el congreso fundiéndolos a muerte.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096029



Amigo...van todos de la mano de la agenda globalista como ya sabemos.


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Jun 2022)

En Gandalucia hay mucho paguitero subnormal y comemierda.

Lo unico que votan es el nuevo señorito del cortijo.


----------



## sintripulacion (20 Jun 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Los hay que votan a VOX, como los míos, pero son una minoría bien informada. Los medios hacen un buen lavado de cerebro, sin duda. La mayoría de personas no quieren nada de extremos, sino pulular en torno al centro.. A VOX en los medios los colocan de poco menos que violadores de mujeres.



Es que Vox no tiene ni zorra idea de dar la batalla dialéctica.
Le llaman durante los debates en su puta cara "extrema derecha" con una clara finalidad de insulto, desprecio y para ahuyentar al votante potencial y se limitan a callar y sonreír.
Eso es un error gravisimo y no tienen ni idea de como deciden su voto cientos de miles de personas que ni siguen la actualidad política ni se conocen los programas, sólo 4 pinceladas mal dadas o mantras.
Hay que saber dar la batalla dialéctica.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Quería decir 'que se les colara' en Andalucía y que jugaran con datos falseados.
> 
> Que se les colará en las genersles ya ni cotiza.
> 
> saludos



En las generales van a tener un problema muchísimo mayor que ese.

El PP va a volver a lo bestia a presionar al electorado de VOX con la cuestión del voto útil y echar a Sánchez cueste lo que cueste. 

VOX ya no va a las generales a ganar o siquiera a sacar un buen resultado sino a sobrevivir como al principio.

Si han hecho lo que han hecho en las andaluzas, lo que le espera a VOX en las generales va a ser antológico.


----------



## V. R. N (20 Jun 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Amigo...van todos de la mano de la agenda globalista como ya sabemos.



Esto lo veremos en cuestión de un puñadín de años, hoy por hoy las personas que vemos pestilente a PP y PSOE tenemos la esperanza de vernos defendidos o representados por un partido luchador, el tiempo lo dirá...


----------



## noseyo (20 Jun 2022)

Vox es otro problema llenan pabellones , y arrasando en internet y calle y luego pierden 35 escaños y dicen que es democracia , solo un anormal piensa que vox no forma parte del problema


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Bueno me tengo que acostar que mañana a las 6 tengo que estar de pie.

Creo que ya he tomado una decisión aunque ya sirva de poco. Mañana o pasado me afilio a VOX y eso que entrar en un partido es algo que en general me repele. 

Entiendo que estos momentos son muy complicados y hay que ayudar en lo posible. Hay que salir del trance, por una vez hay que mojarse aunque no sea mucho. 

Buenas noches y mañana más.


----------



## V. R. N (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno me tengo que acostar que mañana a las 6 tengo que estar de pie.
> 
> Creo que ya he tomado una decisión aunque ya sirva de poco. Mañana o pasado me afilio a VOX y eso que entrar en un partido es algo que en general me repele.
> 
> ...



Hace usted bien, cuando se cree en algo hay que apoyarlo y lucharlo hasta el final


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A parte de eso está claro que Olona vuelve a Madrid. Ya no tiene ningún sentido que se quede en Andalucía para vegetar durante 4 años.
> 
> La pondrán verde, será a corto y medio plazo un "desprestigio" para el partido. Pero no le queda otra creo yo.



No va a volver y te digo porqué..nones ningún desprestigio.

Llevar a Olona era la culminación del combate de boxeo entre los 52 de VOX y el dictador Sánchez, una vez Sánchez está derroído y contra las cuerdas pensandose la fecha de elecciones anticipadas no tiene sentido mantener a Olona en el Congreso porqué la misión está cumplida.

Yo hubiera sido partidario de coger un candidato normalito y meterle a Abascal al lado durante toda la campaña para darle empaque y alfismo como hicieron en Castilla y León.

No sé que pasó con Olona durante los debates que en el primero estaba fuera de sí, con una soberbia y super altiba que parecía encantada de conocerse, agotando minutos valiosisimos con el escoria humana de C's y entrando al trapo con la Kichi y la otra. Era tan fácil.como copiar a Bonilla con el sello de Vox..."Habéis terminado?" ..Pues esto esto y lo otro...como una metralleta, pero entró en los detallitos y se la comieron, a la mínima se ofendía y perdía tiempo que luego le faltó. El segundo ya ni lo ví porqué ys ví que le faltaban tablas simplemente viendo el primero.


----------



## V. R. N (20 Jun 2022)

A mi el aspecto aunque es un 90% me inclino más por la actitud.


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 Jun 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Es que Vox no tiene ni zorra idea de dar la batalla dialéctica.
> Le llaman durante los debates en su puta cara "extrema derecha" con una clara finalidad de insulto, desprecio y para ahuyentar al votante potencial y se limitan a callar y sonreír.
> Eso es un error gravisimo y no tienen ni idea de como deciden su voto cientos de miles de personas que ni siguen la actualidad política ni se conocen los programas, sólo 4 pinceladas mal dadas o mantras.
> Hay que saber dar la batalla dialéctica.



Ni dialectica ni electoral.

El PP jugaba con ventaja absoluta porque manejar el Poder en andalucia es garantizarse una cantidad brutal de voto. El PP solo ha tenido que centrarse en un puñado de ayuntamientos clave y ya. Vox ha ganado dos escaños y no es mal resulado. El problema es que no puedes proyectar un incremento hasta los 20 escaños y quedarte en 14. Porque ahora la sensacion es que no tienes ni idea de lo que estas haciendo y que tu estrategia y mensaje son fallidos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (20 Jun 2022)

Los poderes fácticos han creado a vox y de igual modo lo harán desaparecer. De la misma manera, esos mismos poderes fácticos han decidido ahora que PP y PSOE aportan más estabilidad a su sistema.

En medio de todo ese lío estáis los votontos subnormales metiendo papelitos en cajas de plástico pensando que hacéis algo útil. Dais entre ternura, condescendencia y ganas de arrancar la motosierra cerca de vuestro cuello.


----------



## adal86 (20 Jun 2022)

Amigo, no te líes, la cosa es bastante más simple que eso. La cosa no va de medios, ni de programa, ni de candidatos, la cosa va simplemente de estructura. Tanto PP como PSOE son los que cuentan con la estructura, eso significa que son los que cuentan con literalmente millones de votantes que cada 4 años, o cuando sean las elecciones, van a fichar. Punto. No hay más. Y da igual los temas económicos, la inmigración, la gasolina, la educación, los candidatos, etcétera, la estructura simplemente va y ficha. 

Unas veces PP, otras veces PSOE, otras veces alguno se queda en casa, pero es siempre lo mismo. Ni uno solo de los varios millones que pertenecen a la estructura va a hacer un análisis sesudo de la situación, ni va a aprender algo relacionado con la economía o la política para así estar más informado a la hora de votar. Y tampoco leerán siquiera por encima el programa de un partido rival, y probablemente tampoco el del propio. ¿Para qué? Si lo que hay que hacer es ir a fichar, el resto da igual.

¿Cambiará la cosa algún día? Sí, si cambiará. Mira Ceuta, Melilla, Saint-denise, Marsella, etcétera. Ese es el camino. Cuando al españolito medio no le alcance ni pa comprar arroz, y cuando tenga al mojame de turno puerta con puerta amenazándole con rebanarle el pescuezo, ahí puede ser que se preocupe por cambiar el voto. Mientras los problemas los vea de lejos, por la TV, no.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Cambiará la cosa algún día? Sí, si cambiará. Mira Ceuta, Melilla, Saint-denise, Marsella, etcétera. Ese es el camino. Cuando al españolito medio no le alcance ni pa comprar arroz, y cuando tenga al mojame de turno puerta con puerta amenazándole con rebanarle el pescuezo, ahí puede ser que se preocupe por cambiar el voto. Mientras los problemas los vea de lejos, por la TV, no.



TAMPOCO

EN USA BLM DESTRUYO BARRIOS ENTEROS Y LOS DEJO COMO MOGADISCIO
Y LA PRENSA LO TITULO "EL VERANO DEL AMOR" 






Thousands of protests over racism and police brutality have been held across the US and spread globally in reaction to the death of George Floyd in Minnesota (Picture: Getty)​


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Con lo de la familia de Huelva lo has clavado es tal cual.....



Que pena mah grande tenemo mi arma' 

Es asquerosa la corrupción española.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Tranquilos que en 5 años va a quedar gabacholandia hecha tal solar que votarán FN porque no les quedará otra. Imaginen ustedes 10 años de Perro Sánchez








FRAUDE EN FRANCIA!!!! ESTE ES EL RESULTADO!!!!!







www.burbuja.info





*OTRO SURNORMAL*


*QUE DA IGUAL QUE VOTARAN EL 200 % A LEPEN*

*DOMINION TE PONE HA GANADO MACRON*

ES QUE ES SUBNORMAL

" POS QUE DISFRUTEN LA BOTAOH"

"ZI EZO EH LO QUE QUERIAN.. PO HALA"

*"POS YA VERAS DENTRO DE 4 AÑOS" <----- este eres tu *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

MACRON 58% LEPEN 42%


JAJA LAGRIMAS DE FACHITA CON EL PUCHERAZO DE MACRO A LEPEN Y ESTA ENCIMA PIDIENDOLA MAS JODEROS POR SER TAN PARGUELAS DE SEGUIR CREYENDO EN LOS REYES MAGOS DE LAS " ELECCIONES " https://anonup.com/thread/8850160




www.burbuja.info





*JAJA*
*
LAGRIMAS DE FACHITA CON EL PUCHERAZO DE MACRO A LEPEN Y ESTA ENCIMA PIDIENDOLA MAS

*
*JODEROS POR SER TAN PARGUELAS DE SEGUIR CREYENDO EN LOS REYES MAGOS DE LAS " ELECCIONES "*









Robert Wakefield


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

* Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council * @IntellUK  24 minutes ago I

   



macron lepen y klaus schawb young leaders​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*LE PEN MAS FELIZ Y ALIVADA QUE SU PUTA MADRE AL PARIRLA TRAS " PERDER"*
* EN EL PUCHERAZO FRANCES 2022*


*Le Pen reconoce con rapidez el resultado: *
*«No hay ningún rencor, ahora somos la gran alternativa»*
*








Le Pen reconoce con rapidez el resultado: "No hay ningún rencor, ahora somos la gran alternativa"


Le Pen compareció para reconocer los resultados con un discurso conciliador en el que dijo que "ahora somos la alternativa a Macron"




okdiario.com




*





Marine Le Pen (Foto: AFP).​
*Rafa Gallego*​

24/04/2022 20:33​
Actualizado: 24/04/2022 20:44​

​


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 Jun 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Amigo, no te líes, la cosa es bastante más simple que eso. La cosa no va de medios, ni de programa, ni de candidatos, la cosa va simplemente de estructura. Tanto PP como PSOE son los que cuentan con la estructura, eso significa que son los que cuentan con literalmente millones de votantes que cada 4 años, o cuando sean las elecciones, van a fichar. Punto. No hay más. Y da igual los temas económicos, la inmigración, la gasolina, la educación, los candidatos, etcétera, la estructura simplemente va y ficha.
> 
> Unas veces PP, otras veces PSOE, otras veces alguno se queda en casa, pero es siempre lo mismo. Ni uno solo de los varios millones que pertenecen a la estructura va a hacer un análisis sesudo de la situación, ni va a aprender algo relacionado con la economía o la política para así estar más informado a la hora de votar. Y tampoco leerán siquiera por encima el programa de un partido rival, y probablemente tampoco el del propio. ¿Para qué? Si lo que hay que hacer es ir a fichar, el resto da igual.
> 
> ¿Cambiará la cosa algún día? Sí, si cambiará. Mira Ceuta, Melilla, Saint-denise, Marsella, etcétera. Ese es el camino. Cuando al españolito medio no le alcance ni pa comprar arroz, y cuando tenga al mojame de turno puerta con puerta amenazándole con rebanarle el pescuezo, ahí puede ser que se preocupe por cambiar el voto. Mientras los problemas los vea de lejos, por la TV, no.



Ademas los problemas que ve por la TV estan todos muy lejos. 

Es lo que decia antes en otro mensaje; si tu haces politica-denuncia, tienes que individualizar las tragedias. Y relacionar efectos con causas a nivel micro. Y vender HUMO. Que esto es el PROCESO POLITICO, no las oposiciones a letrado de las cortes. Y no hablo de mentir, hablo de transmitir.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Jun 2022)

Masivamente.


----------



## SPQR (20 Jun 2022)

Han hecho una campaña bastante mala, la verdad, basada en el chascarrillo de Abascal la noche electoral de CyL.

Olona es una buena parlamentaria, pero no una buena candidata.

Ha ido muy de sobrada y un poco prepotente.


----------



## Prophet (20 Jun 2022)

Sólo suplico porque en las siguientes generales no gane frijolito para gobernar en solitario o vamos a echar de menos a Falconeti y ya es mucho decir. 

Le tengo más miedo a ese tío que a Falconeti porque sólo para empezar veo que nos van a vacunar con ponzoña arnm hasta del escorbuto diciéndonos que producir limones afecta al cambio climático. 

Creo que Vox lo que debería hacer en los debates es centrarse en cada bloque en un problema transversal que no sea muy controvertido y a la vez que la izmierda al defenderlo se retrate sola. 

Por ejemplo, la okupación. Salvo los mugremitas hasta los suciolistos están en contra de ella y es muy fácil defender y es un miedo atávico y donde es muy fácil manipular a la borregada.

En el resto de temas simplemente no mencionarlos hasta que no los saque la izmierda y dar respuestas contundentes y a la vez emocionales. 

Por ejemplo, si te nombran el aborto salir por la tangente y hablar con tono muy lacrimógeno en plan mi mejor amigo es adoptado y no me hubiera gustado que lo asesinaran a los tres meses de gestación. Cosas así. 

En la borregada hezpañola vende más eso que ponerse a dar datos de porcentajes.


----------



## Blackest (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno me tengo que acostar que mañana a las 6 tengo que estar de pie.
> 
> Creo que ya he tomado una decisión aunque ya sirva de poco. Mañana o pasado me afilio a VOX y eso que entrar en un partido es algo que en general me repele.
> 
> ...



Me interesa saber la razon por la que quieres afiliarte a VOX. ¿Simplemente por ayudar con los 15 euros (o los que sean) que hay que apoquinar para ser militante de VOX? ¿O pretendes de alguna manera influenciar en el? Yo alguna vez me he planteado afiliarme, pero la verdad es que no me hace gracia pagar 15 euros todos los meses para ayudar a un partido aunque sea el de VOX. Aunque quiza a VOX le vendría bien que se le infiltrata un poco de alt-right o al menos que no sea escopetera.


----------



## DOM + (20 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que razon tiene:



Este fue el que iba por Vox en 2018?
Ni puta idea.
De todas formas creerse que le votaron a él y no al partido...
Es como al de CyL. En Vox se vota al partido para bien o para mal. Y llevar a una estrellita no les ha servido.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (20 Jun 2022)

Es la factura por ponerse mascarillas, ser otanistas, aflojar y recular en el discurso … han ganado voto veleta pero han perdido el voto de núcleo. Ojo, que aunque lo venden que crecen con 2 escaños de mierda, la diferencia de voto de entre las generales a las autonomícas ha sido un ostion considerable. Lo dicho, es lo que tiene volverse la ultraderechita cobarde.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

El mejor test es la asistencia a los mítines.
Si este año han ido muchísima más gente a los mítines de VOX que en las elecciones anteriores ...
ES COMPLETAMENTE IMPOSIBLE QUE SACASE LOS MISMOS VOTOS .

Esos resultados son absurdos ! ¿ se han pasado los votantes de la extrema izquierda al PP ?
¿ El Psoe no ha recibido ningún castigo ?

La sexta no está feliz con la mayoría absoluta del PP . Lo que hacen es proteger al pucherazo como hicieron con lo de Trump.
Todos los canales pertenecen a los que deciden los resultados previamente y " cuentan los votos "


----------



## F.Alonso21 (20 Jun 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Amigo, no te líes, la cosa es bastante más simple que eso. La cosa no va de medios, ni de programa, ni de candidatos, la cosa va simplemente de estructura. Tanto PP como PSOE son los que cuentan con la estructura, eso significa que son los que cuentan con literalmente millones de votantes que cada 4 años, o cuando sean las elecciones, van a fichar. Punto. No hay más. Y da igual los temas económicos, la inmigración, la gasolina, la educación, los candidatos, etcétera, la estructura simplemente va y ficha.
> 
> Unas veces PP, otras veces PSOE, otras veces alguno se queda en casa, pero es siempre lo mismo. Ni uno solo de los varios millones que pertenecen a la estructura va a hacer un análisis sesudo de la situación, ni va a aprender algo relacionado con la economía o la política para así estar más informado a la hora de votar. Y tampoco leerán siquiera por encima el programa de un partido rival, y probablemente tampoco el del propio. ¿Para qué? Si lo que hay que hacer es ir a fichar, el resto da igual.
> 
> ¿Cambiará la cosa algún día? Sí, si cambiará. Mira Ceuta, Melilla, Saint-denise, Marsella, etcétera. Ese es el camino. Cuando al españolito medio no le alcance ni pa comprar arroz, y cuando tenga al mojame de turno puerta con puerta amenazándole con rebanarle el pescuezo, ahí puede ser que se preocupe por cambiar el voto. Mientras los problemas los vea de lejos, por la TV, no.



En España o cambian para las generales cosas y a nivel Europa y Usa y mundo se lia y ya se jode todo el plan globaliosta, e incluso una revolucion en EEUU y Europa que vaya a por los globalistas y movimientos antivacunas de verdad o estamos jodidos de cojoens.
España aun puede hacer frente a mandar a tomar por culo la inmigracion y ya hay ozonas no go (bandas, africanos invasores vividores o delincuentes o radicales islamistas , basicamente los chungos y vividores ).

Esperar a volverse lo de Francia es peligroso, en Madrid que esta mejor que toda Cataluña, se ven moros y bandas o gentuza vividora por todas las putas partes.
Francia es No go y tiene inminente una guerra civil.

Se les ha comido terreno en los ultimos meses porque nos estaban asfixciando, pero en elecciones europeas de paieses occidentales el pucherazo va mas que servido y sino las legiones de viejos mas egoistas y desgraciadas malas personas que ha existido nunca.





Prophet dijo:


> Sólo suplico porque en las siguientes generales no gane frijolito para gobernar en solitario o vamos a echar de menos a Falconeti y ya es mucho decir.
> 
> Le tengo más miedo a ese tío que a Falconeti porque sólo para empezar veo que nos van a vacunar con ponzoña arnm hasta del escorbuto diciéndonos que producir limones afecta al cambio climático.
> 
> ...



+1 Los peperos impuestos por orwell 2030 acojonan que flipas, Casado era diferente y de la noche a la mañana hablando de genocidios como si nada.
El mafioso de la droja Gallego ni te cuento (según fotos e infos por lo visto, no lo digo yo hay fotos por ahi raras).

Vox parece que es mas antisistema de lo que parecía porque los han apartado, aunque no niego que tiene dentro del partido elementos que lo minan aflojando los ideales que hubieran hecho subir votos si se ponen a perseguir toda la corrupcion, asesinatos, inmigracion ilegal, etc pero TODO.

A los viejos no se lo perdono y lo triste que los viejos langostos de paga premium son los que siguen vivos, los que aun eran criticos o anti todo o tenian micropensiones esos han fallecido.
Estan sacrificando siguientes generaciones, desde la plandemia mas claro agua.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (20 Jun 2022)

La campaña de demonizacion contra vox en canal sur ha sido 24 horas 7 dias a la semana por todos los tertulianos. Al mismo tiempo que le hacían una comida de sable brutal al nocilla. En 2018 a vox no lo criticó nadie en los medios porque no existía. 

Y el relato de los medios, y más en Canal sur en Andalucía,es implacable. No hay quién se salve de semejante manipulacion. El mantra teledirigido de que vox estaba haciendo mala campaña ha hecho mella entre sus mismos votantes, cuando no ha habido ninguna diferencia de discurso ni formas con las campañas exitosas de CyL y Cataluña. Es más, la candidata era la mejor de todas las que había presentado nunca.

Aún así 100,000 votos más para la buchaca, cs desaparecido, y la izmierda hundida celebrando una mayoría absoluta del pp. Lo unico negativo es que el pp dista mucho de ser un partido conservador y soberanista.


----------



## Dr Zar (20 Jun 2022)

controlar que las elecciones sea trasparentes que os están tangando


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (20 Jun 2022)

Los de VOX confundís festejo ("llenar plazas de toros" y que te vayan a recibir 500 con mucho alboroto) con "arraigo social" que se transforme en votos. Para eso hay que conseguir transmitir la percepción de que "se va a mandar".

Pero bueno, los andaluces votaron por el PSOE durante 35 años y ahora parece que se han hecho todos pperos, lo cual me lleva a pensar que mas que estrategia política o electoral, en Andalucía lo que funcionan son los milagros. Quizás el que mas el de los peces y los panes, no se...


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El mejor test es la asistencia a los mítines.
> Si este año han ido muchísima más gente a los mítines de VOX que en las elecciones anteriores ...
> ES COMPLETAMENTE IMPOSIBLE QUE SACASE LOS MISMOS VOTOS .
> 
> ...



Ha ido mas gente a los mitines pero aun ha ido más gente a la playita jajjajajajja asi son de subnormales los gandaluces.


----------



## rsaca (20 Jun 2022)

Creo sinceramente que esto no va solo de hacerse con grandes medios de comunicación. Es más, hacerse escuchar sin un discurso muy trabajado y solido es extremadamente contraproducente. En la cupula deben hacer reflexion profunda sobre sus errores si quieren subir en votos. Para gobernar la gente quiere una imagen profesional y solida, mas con los tiempos que corren, y menos folclore.
Hacen demasiado incapie en el tema nación y creo que tienen que diversificar mas el discurso, Centrarlo mas en la economia, que es lo que mas preocupa. Tanto en lo que se deberia de hacer para mejorar las empresas del pais como en denunciar y evitar el despilfarro sin asustar a jubilados ni funcionarios. Tambien pueden hacer mucho daño denunciando el recorte que ha habido en libertades, con un discurso coherentemente fundado y que no suene a un y tu mas. Teniendo en cuenta que los desgobiernos durante la pandemia han sido PSOE y PP tienen elementos para destrozar a sus rivales. Llega un punto en que a la mayoria de la gente de la calle el discurso sobre la nacion se la sopla y le preocupan mucho mas otros temas.


----------



## nate (20 Jun 2022)

Fue bonito mientras duró. Pero yo ya no pienso votar a Vox ni a nadie. Pura desilusión, pero no con las propuestas de Vox, sino con el ganado bovino español. Este país debe ser destruido. Esta claro que la mayoria de la gente en este pais es retrasada y jamás deberían dejarles votar ni decidir nada.

La democracia es UN ERROR MONUMENTAL. Si se tiene que decidir entre 10 personas violar o no a una niña y de entre esas diez hay 6 violadores... se da por bueno el resultado? Esto es la democracia. Millones de analfabetos funcionales, paguiteros, incultos, que no se han leído ni las propuestas, que usan neuronas para andar y comer..poco mas...decidiendo el futuro de un país y el de las nuevas generaciones. ES ESTO LA DEMOCRACIA? El mínimo común?

Yo ya no quiero participar más de esta mierda.


----------



## Barruno (20 Jun 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## max power (20 Jun 2022)

VOX tiene la gaceta de la iberosfera pero, para mi gusto, con excesivo contenido ajeno a España.

Creo que necesitan una radio.

Partido
Sindicato
Medios

No van mal, pero el tropiezo ha sido gordo.


----------



## maromo (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> De todas formas te digo una cosa, lo que te ha dicho ese amigo en el fondo no es más ni menos que la tesis de fondo del PP. Es decir "la economía lo es todo". Dejémonos de ideologías mientras me rellenen el comedero.
> 
> En suma te da una muestra evidente DE HASTA DONDE HA CALADO EN ANDALUCIA el mantra pepero.



Realmente no es mantra pepero. A este fenómeno se le llama "Psoe State of mind". Si tienes interés te paso algún video de Quintana Paz explicándolo. Da en el clavo.

Viene a decir que se ha aceptado tanto el discurso del PSOE que hasta cuando se le hace oposición, se le hace de la forma que el PSOE quiere, aunque no seas consciente de ello.


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (20 Jun 2022)

La postura del comisionista de la farma Steegmann con la vacunación y los aplausos a Zelenski el farlopeto no ayudan.....


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

RESUMEN DEL PUCHERAZO :

PSOE quedó igual a pesar de llevar a España a la ruina y tiene el doble de escaños que VOX 
VOX quedó igual a pesar de sus mítines mucho más multitudinarios que cualquier otro partido y que las pasadas elecciones 

LA ULTRA-EXTREMA-IZQUIERDA VOTÓ MASIVAMENTE AL PP


----------



## maromo (20 Jun 2022)

Habláis de restricciones por covid. Al 95% de la gente le parece bien habernos obligado ilegalmente a quedarnos en casa y llevar la mascarilla puesta hasta para cagar. "Es que había un virus mu grande y mu malo"

Habláis de aplaudir a Zelenski. Al 98% de la gente le parece que poco estamos haciendo para ayudar a Ucrania, que pobrecitos, que no se qué.

La clave está en los medios que son quien venden el relato. En estas elecciones no hubo relato porque estaban todo el día con nocilla.


----------



## Republicano (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No hay tutía.
> 
> Se ha llegado hasta donde se podía con los medios actuales. Los mítines, youtube e internet dan para lo que dan y han dado bastante. España no es EEUU.
> 
> ...



Me temo que vox va a hacer el papel de IU en la época hegemónica del PSOE, un voto donde protestar contra los tejemanejes del PSOE, pero que en situación de peligro, ese voto vuelve atraido por el voto útil.

Y vox acaba de sufrirlo. Algo gordo tendría que pasar para superar su techo.


----------



## nate (20 Jun 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Ademas los problemas que ve por la TV estan todos muy lejos.
> 
> Es lo que decia antes en otro mensaje; si tu haces politica-denuncia, tienes que individualizar las tragedias. Y relacionar efectos con causas a nivel micro. Y vender HUMO. Que esto es el PROCESO POLITICO, no las oposiciones a letrado de las cortes. Y no hablo de mentir, hablo de transmitir.



Como la niña de Rajoy?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo la impresión que tengo es que siguen muy escasos de cuadros y de medios. Pero sobre todo que siguen porfiando en una batalla que ya está perdida.
> 
> España es un país de jubilados, SIN EL CONTROL de los grandes medios tienes un tope y más allá de ahí, no hay nada que rascar.



Los cuadros provinciales de Vox, son una vergüenza. Alli solo hay peperos rebotados, pijitrepas y paletazos semianalfabetos. Carecen de la mas minima vision metapolitica. No salen del "ej que ay munchos funcionarios" .


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

No hay nada que hacer, el borrego medio dá para lo que dá.

Esta pasada semana santa bajé a Spain a tomar un poco el sol...y escuchaba a mi tia y sus amigas decir 'Ejque Feijoo habla muuuy bien' ....'Ains pues a mi me gusta mucho este nuevo 'que han puesto''...

se lo dije a mi costilla...'hacen lo.que quieren con la gente'...es que es brutaal.
Ahora al.hablar y no decir nada es 'hablar bien'.

La unica forma de parar esto que tiene VOX es empezar a auditar todos los movimientos de adjudiCaviones, contratos etc y denunciar el más minimo desfalco en las cuenras, para eso Olona tiene tablas de sobras. De lo contrario estamos en los albores de un nuevo régimen de 40 años.

Que Feijoo habla bien dicen....hay que joderse mecagon la puta


----------



## Jurgenz (20 Jun 2022)

No los van a podemizar, ya representan lo que tienen que representar .

De momento han decidido que su papel sea el de animadores para que la gente o parte de gente desencantada siga legitimando e involucrada con el actual sistema.

Ya les gustaría a ellos, por cierto, que los podemizaran porque eso significaría entrar en un gobierno, a día de hoy no parece que ese sea su papel.


----------



## François (20 Jun 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Ya lo dije, eso del efecto Olona no existia, solo hay que conocernos un poco a los Andaluces.
> 
> Y ni si quiera esos dos escaños que han subido se los debe a Olona, se lo deben al Gobierno Social comunista de Madrid que es de verguenza.



No sé como habrá sido exactamente el caso pero es como cuando el PP trajo a Cataluña a la Cayetana que no conocía ni Dios y vino repartiendo a diestro y siniestro. Por mucho que tuviera razón en muchos casos no se puede plantear una campaña con alguien sin arraigo en la zona.


----------



## Clorhídrico (20 Jun 2022)

El problema es que llegan tarde a la fiesta del R78. España está compuesta mayoritariamente de "lobbies" que votan casi en bloque:

PENSIONISTAS
FUNCIONARIOS
PAGUITEROS
CHIRINGUITOS

Eso ya no hay forma de cambiarlo y a medida que la economía se va a tomar por culo esos grupos votan con más furia PPSOE porque piensan que aunque vaya mal a ellos siempre les irá mejor que al resto votando a esos (y puede que no anden desencaminados).

Una mayoría de España tiene secuestrada a la otra y eso no se puede cambiar metiendo papelitos en una caja que luego cuentan los mismos que quieres quitar.

Buena suerte.


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Jun 2022)

VOX trasmite la imagen de ser un partido Potemkin, mucha bandera, mucho meme pero no hay nada detrás. Ojo, digo que es lo que trasmite no que sea así. Hay una veta histriónica que puede ayudar a la hora de darte a conocer pero que no puedes mantener sin que te perjudique cuando pretendes entrar en un gobierno y gestionar. Olona se ha pasado al respecto cuando comparamos con el juez Serrano.

Otra cosa que llevo manteniendo desde su irrupción es la necesidad de que el partido de un giro en política económica, que adopte una visión más front national, menos tacherista. Dar la batalla cultural desde una derecha tacherista me temo que lo único que hace es blindar el discurso feminista y progre. Nunca se derrotará desde esas posiciones. Combartir el feminazismo debería ser algo practicamente transversal.

Por último VOX necesita hacer propios los postulados del trevijanismo y convertirse en una enmienda a la totalidad del R78. Pero claro, en el fondo ellos mismos son partitocracia. El caso es que sería la única forma de recoger votos de izquierda y derecha y crecer más allá de un sector del PP. Lo tiene difícil por la naturaleza del partido y porque necesitaría casi una refundación. Pero es posible, al fin y al cabo el VOX actual no es el VOX de Vidal-Quadras. VOX ha demostrado ser capaz del cambio y la evolución. 

VOX si hace los deberes tiene bastante futuro, el PSOE se está comiendo unos morrazos impresionantes, y más que se va a comer, y el PP todo lo más, aspira a ser visto como el menos malo.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> VOX trasmite la imagen de ser un partido Potemkin, mucha bandera, mucho meme pero no hay nada detrás. Ojo, digo que es lo que trasmite no que sea así. Hay una veta histriónica que puede ayudar a la hora de darte a conocer pero que no puedes mantener sin que te perjudique cuando pretendes entrar en un gobierno y gestionar. Olona se ha pasado al respecto cuando comparamos con el juez Serrano.
> 
> Otra cosa que llevo manteniendo desde su irrupción es la necesidad de que el partido de un giro en política económica, que adopte una visión más front national, menos tacherista. Dar la batalla cultural desde una derecha tacherista me temo que lo único que hace es blindar el discurso feminista y progre. Nunca se derrotará desde esas posiciones. Combartir el feminazismo debería ser algo practicamente transversal.
> 
> ...



Eso requiere una masa de votantes con IQ ≥ 90 y en Andalucía eso es imposible.

Lo he dicho antes...la batalla cultural no dá de comer.

Los que hemos abierto alguna vez un libro sabemos de su importancia, pero una familia Paco con la madre medicandose, el padre cobrando la paguita y la hija absorbida por los postulados globalistas que quiere tiktokear...a esta gente no les vengas con marxismo ni globalismo porque se creen que es un modelo de lavadora o lavavajillas.

No hay nada que hacer...es como cuando yo doy a probar jamon 5J de Joselito a mi vecino holandés....me ha llegado a decir que 'es muy salado' 

No está hecha la miel para la boca del asno, I'm afraid.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (20 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> La masa es gilipollas integral, a la vista está con los % de vacunación y todo el coronamoto.



Me estas diciendoC que no estas hackunadoC?
taluec


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

La siguiente estrategia de VOX es la permeabilidad en capas de la sociedad que nadie imagine, ya se está haciendo en otros paises y obviamente no lo voy a poner aqui por escrito porqué no quiero que los hijosdeputa de los rojos se enteren.

Hay que presentar las tradiciones, la educación en valores, la familia tradicional, el ahorro, la inversión y el asumir riesgos y responsabilidades como algo inherente al ser humano y a la vez repudiar el relativismo moral y la indecisión del globalismo

No está todo perdido, hay que ir un paso más allá, pensar en grande, proyectarse en el futuro y dejar esa visión toxica hispanistaní de aspirar a ser el mejor del pueblo.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Estás tu que el poliglota Espinosa de los Monteros se va a poner a rajar de la OTAN si se le hace el chirri pepsicola cada vez que habla de USA y de la Defensa Nacioná 

Si sin mentar a la OTAN les han hexho tal vacío en los medios..imaginate si dijeran - por ejemplo - que la situación actual de inflación y probelmas de petrole y gas es culpa de la OTAN...vamos, les cae un rayo divino ipso facto


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## laresial (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No hay tutía.
> 
> Se ha llegado hasta donde se podía con los medios actuales. Los mítines, youtube e internet dan para lo que dan y han dado bastante. España no es EEUU.
> 
> ...



El problema de Vox es que es como Podemos, un reflejo de la Casta Parasitaria.

-Podemos del PSOE
-Vox del PP.

¿Y que pasa quien no tiene una imagen auténtica sino que es el reflejo de algo?
Que acaba desapareciendo.

O Vox va de verdadera alternativa nacional y declara la GUERRA a los criminales genocidas del PPSOE, o jamás ganaran las elecciones en España.
No se puede ir de regeneración nacional, y luego apoyar al CANCER del PPSOE.

La gente es borrega, pero no tan gilipollas como para no darse cuenta.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## MrDanger (20 Jun 2022)

En este país el 90% son borregos que hacen lo que les diga la TV. Por lo tanto, si todos los medios de manipulación (excepto el Toro TV) te dicen que los de Vox son nazis comeniños y que es mejor el centro centrado o el rojerío pobresista, pues a esos votan.

Además, hay mucho enchufado y paguitero que se la suda España y que lo único que quiere es seguir chupando del bote.

Hay que recordar que Antonio Sánchez va a regalar la nacionalidad a millones de marroquíes (y si no ya lo hará Frijolito), que van a votar en masa a quien les dé paguitas a costa del currante español.


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Eso requiere una masa de votantes con IQ ≥ 90 y en Andalucía eso es imposible.
> 
> Lo he dicho antes...la batalla cultural no dá de comer.
> 
> ...



Mi propuesta es perfectamente realizable en Andalucía y a VOX le habría ido infinitamente mejor. Algunos en el foro lo llevamos avisando casi desde el principio y si VOX no reacciona acaba como C's.


----------



## Dadaria (20 Jun 2022)

Efectivamente, Vox debe reflexionar muy seriamente hacia donde quiere dirigirse. Y eso implica tener muy claro los puntos fuertes y débiles, además de conocer mejor al personal. Lo de ayer fue un toque de atención bastante serio en ese sentido. Quizás eso de arriesgar a Olona era un farol demasido grande, lo cual no significa que fuera una mala elección, Michavila ha dicho esta mañana que Olona era una gran candidata. Habría sido mejor echar mano de alguien como Gaviria, aunque este punto de la campaña ha sido, de todos, el menos malo en cuanto a gestión se refiere.
Lo que comenta @luisgarciaredondo sobre que el PP es mucho peor que el PSOE es completamente cierto, de hecho Pío Moa lleva años insistiendo en eso, y hasta que Vox no acepte que la primera pata que hay que derribar es el PP y no el PSOE, poco tienen que hacer. Y eso se vió ayer cuando todos los comentaristas de la Secta, la Ser etc. estaban eufóricos porque habían parado a la ultraderecha. Total, el PP es de los suyos.
Después, la campaña ha sido un desastre, yo al menos no he visto críticas a la gestión de Nocilla que, salvo bajar o quitar algún impuesto que otro, ha dejado todo el entramado tal y como está. Siguen los mismos enchufados en todos los sectores, incluso en el arte y la cultura siguen los mismos popes del PSOE, con la Patricia del Pozo haciéndole el caldo gordo a semejantes sinverguenzas. Tampoco he visto críticas a la nefasta gestión del gordo seboso de sanidad, o menciones a como Juanmita ha estado dándole contratos a su señora para la adquisición de medicamentos. Yo ayer voté a Vox con desgana, así que mucho tienen que cambiar las cosas para que en las siguientes me plantee acercarme a una urna.


----------



## Thebore (20 Jun 2022)

Mándaselo por correo certificado, es mejor que abrir un puto hilo:

Sede Nacional de VOX
C/ Bambú, 12.
Madrid (28036)
(Comunidad de Madrid-España)


----------



## ahondador (20 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que razon tiene:




Qué vergüenza Serrano que digas eso. El partido no permitió que lo arrastraras por el lodo cuando empezaron tus lios judiciales. Lo menos que podías hacer es pedir perdon por todo el daño que has hecho al partido en Andalucia. Parte del fracaso de anoche es culpa tuya


----------



## ahondador (20 Jun 2022)

Otro que no se entera. La clave para la economia son las ideas. La simple bajada de impuestos no es suficiente. El PP es un partido progre, alternancia de la psoe


----------



## patroclus (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Esto es folclore, anécdotas. Además el PP no ha demostrado ser mucho mejor que Podemos. Lo repito, la campaña de la COPE por ejemplo en estas andaluzas ha sido sencillamente INFAME.



¿Pero todavía hay gente que escucha la radio?


----------



## legan (20 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Nadie ha votado en estas elecciones teniendo en mente las vacunas o la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## nelsoncito (20 Jun 2022)

No se han cumplido expectativas, pero el análisis objetivo arroja los siguientes datos:

La ultraizquierda pasa de 17 escaños a 7.
PSOE de 33 a 30 (ambos mínimos históricos en su momento)

Es decir, la izquierda pierde 13 escaños.

Cs desaparece y pierde 21 escaños, es decir, la opción más centrista queda exterminada.

El PP gana 32 escaños (de 26 a 58) y queda con mayoría absoluta. Es el ganador indicustible de las elecciones.
Vox sube 2 escaños (de 12 a 14).

El bloque de la derecha ha ganado 34 escaños. El bloque de la izquierda ha perdido 13. El centro ha desaparecido perdiendo 21 escaños.

Es decir, los resultados andaluces marcan una clara polarización hacia la derecha.

Solo hay dos partidos que suben votos y escaños, PP y Vox, el resto pierden escaños.

Quizá Vox lo pudiera haber hecho algo mejor. Imaginemos que llega a los 21 escaños y PP queda con 51 escaños. Entonces, xA se abstiene y gobierna el PP.

Vox no lo tenía tan fácil para entrar en el gobierno porque las grandes fuerzas bipardistas balancean el poder entre ellas con el paso del tiempo aunque sea con la ayuda de pequeños partidos muleta. Deberíamos pensar que el PP ha arrasado por puro desgaste del PSOE.


----------



## patroclus (20 Jun 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Pues yo me voy a afiliar a VOX, a ver si les puedo ayudar un poco, necesitan apoyo de sus afiliados y simpatizantes !!!!
> 
> Creo que las elecciones andaluzas las hicierón en clave nacional, con argumentos ya un tanto quemados, la clave era hablar puramente centrandose unicamente en Andalucia y mencionando cuestiones puramente andaluzas, demostrando que conoces Andalucia, Macarena Molona parecía que hacía campaña para las nacionales.



Es que vox no acepta las CCAAs, su programa es modificar la Constitución para suprimirlas. No va a hacer política diciendo esto o lo otro de Andalucía cuando lo que quiere es un Estado central y la desaparición de las CCAAs. Para vox las CCAAs son un despilfarro, un gasto, produce diferencias en España, divide, enfrenta y es perjudicial para la economía.


----------



## Le Truhan (20 Jun 2022)

Para mi el resultado malo de Vox tiene tres causas y son muy difíciles de solucionar

la gente quiere ser subsidiada y que le paguen la sopa boba
Al igual que Alemania los dos partidos mayoritarios gozan de muy buena salud y tienen estructura local grande e importante y nadie más lo tiene 
La falta de medios afines mayoritarios es una lacra y hace como habéis dicho lo de magdalena y no Macarena que el mensaje se oye tergiversado o no se oye 

difícil solucionar las tres


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Es que vox no acepta las CCAAs, su programa es modificar la Constitución para suprimirlas. No va a hacer política diciendo esto o lo otro de Andalucía cuando lo que quiere es un Estado central y la desaparición de las CCAAs. Para vox las CCAAs son un despilfarro, un gasto, produce diferencias en España, divide, enfrenta y es perjudicial para la economía.



Hace tres años y medio VOX fue a las elecciones andaluzas con la promesa de cerrar Canal Sur.. en la rueda de prensa posterior le hicieron ver a Abascal que Canal Sur aparecía en el estatuto y que habría que reformarlo antes. Abascal musitó algo así como "ah lo tienen blindado". Vamos no tenían ni idea.

Tres años y medio después en el programa aparece: "Cerraremos Canal Sur". ¿Qué puede pensar el posible votante?

Una cosa es estar en contra de la CCAA y otra es que te puede tocar tener que gestionarlas.


----------



## Filoxeno (20 Jun 2022)

Lo que necesitamos es un Pim Fortuyn español. Y que no le maten, claro.


----------



## nate (20 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Amén. Como siempre Don Sisar Vidal dando en el clavo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Jun 2022)

Tanto que la rata chepuda decía que los de vox querían hacer un golpe y al final el golpe lo están dando los de siempre.


La rata asquerosa chepuda siempre con su ojo clínico.


----------



## MrDanger (20 Jun 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Para mi el resultado malo de Vox tiene tres causas y son muy difíciles de solucionar
> 
> la gente quiere ser subsidiada y que le paguen la sopa boba
> Al igual que Alemania los dos partidos mayoritarios gozan de muy buena salud y tienen estructura local grande e importante y nadie más lo tiene
> ...



Añade que buena parte de los problemas importantes de la nación a la gente no le interesa lo más mínimo.

En burbuja se habla mucho de la invasión migratoria, la delincuencia, la LIVG, la deuda pública... pero la realidad es que al populacho se la suda. Mientras tengan furgol, cervecita y playita, lo demás da igual.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jun 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Hace tres años y medio VOX fue a las elecciones andaluzas con la promesa de cerrar Canal Sur.. en la rueda de prensa posterior le hicieron ver a Abascal que Canal Sur aparecía en el estatuto y que habría que reformarlo antes. Abascal musitó algo así como "ah lo tienen blindado". Vamos no tenían ni idea.
> 
> Tres años y medio después en el programa aparece: "Cerraremos Canal Sur". ¿Qué puede pensar el posible votante?
> 
> Una cosa es estar en contra de la CCAA y otra es que te puede tocar tener que gestionarlas.



En el estatuto (que se puede modificar, como cualquier ley) no dice nada de que Canal Sur no pueda quedar reducido a un canal en youtube y una plantilla de tres tíos.


----------



## Blackest (20 Jun 2022)

nate dijo:


> Fue bonito mientras duró. Pero yo ya no pienso votar a Vox ni a nadie. Pura desilusión, pero no con las propuestas de Vox, sino con el ganado bovino español. Este país debe ser destruido. Esta claro que la mayoria de la gente en este pais es retrasada y jamás deberían dejarles votar ni decidir nada.
> 
> La democracia es UN ERROR MONUMENTAL. Si se tiene que decidir entre 10 personas violar o no a una niña y de entre esas diez hay 6 violadores... se da por bueno el resultado? Esto es la democracia. Millones de analfabetos funcionales, paguiteros, incultos, que no se han leído ni las propuestas, que usan neuronas para andar y comer..poco mas...decidiendo el futuro de un país y el de las nuevas generaciones. ES ESTO LA DEMOCRACIA? El mínimo común?
> 
> Yo ya no quiero participar más de esta mierda.



Los prodemocracia te dirán que eso no es asi porque eso violaría los derechos humanos de la niña y que en una democracia hay herramientas para que eso no ocurra (los jueces) el problema es que en una sociedad determinada los jueces son parte de esa sociedad y van a interpretar las leyes en base a esa cultura previa. En un país de violadores los jueces van a interpretar que violarlas no atenta contra sus derechos y que el derecho dd violarlas está por encima del supuesto derecho de la niña a noser violada.




maromo dijo:


> Realmente no es mantra pepero. A este fenómeno se le llama "Psoe State of mind". Si tienes interés te paso algún video de Quintana Paz explicándolo. Da en el clavo.
> 
> Viene a decir que se ha aceptado tanto el discurso del PSOE que hasta cuando se le hace oposición, se le hace de la forma que el PSOE quiere, aunque no seas consciente de ello.



Quintana Paz es un cuñado ilustrado ni si quiera sabe que en ingles no se usa "state of mind" como podriamos pensar sino MINDSET pero sabe que la mañoria de gente no habla ingles y por lo tanto tiende a hacer traducciones literalistas, error fatal en ingles es como si tradujera "take down" como tomar abajo en vez de derribar o back off como atras apagado en vez de apartar o apartarse.






ahondador dijo:


> Qué vergüenza Serrano que digas eso. El partido no permitió que lo arrastraras por el lodo cuando empezaron tus lios judiciales. Lo menos que podías hacer es pedir perdon por todo el daño que has hecho al partido en Andalucia. Parte del fracaso de anoche es culpa tuya



Gracias a Serrano consiguieron 12 escañazos cuando no los conocía nadie y se pusieronnen el mapa politico de España, como agracedimiento le echaron.
A Serrano lo votaron por ser firme y oponerse a la LVG por ese camino llegaron 12 y habrían llegado e incluso superado los 20, han preferido ser un miniyo del PP y apelar al folclore, pues con su pan se lo coman



Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero es que a esa peña que vota con el estómago solo se la puede convencer de dos maneras, haciéndole promesas vacuas en plan PSOE/Podemos o integrándola en una red clientelar en plan PPSOE.
> 
> VOX no puede hacer lo segundo. En cuanto a lo primero es fácil, pero posiblemente le costaría votos por el lado de la gente más seria que comenzarían a verlos como unos simples trepas al estilo PPSOE.
> 
> ...



Las elecciones dependen mucho del índice de participación.
En estas ha sido bajo, y los que han dejado de ir han sido los de izqMierdas, como siempre que el PSOE hace de las suyas.

Ese votante, al menos en Andalucia, es biológicamente incapaz de votar a la derecha. A lo sumo dejan que esta gane por incomparecencia.

Por contra los peperos y voxeros han ido en masa....y estos son todos.
No es poco, pero a duras penas da para gobernar sin contar con el SOE.


En la siguiente legislatura, si el PP estabiliza la economía en esta, o en una o dos más si no lo consigue en una, tenemos al PSOE otra vez llenándolo todo de mierda.


Moreno Ladilla ha elegido muy bien el momento de las elecciones, ahora a ver qué hace.

De todas formas Andalucía es un caso perdido. Lo importante son las generales.

Me da igual que VoX no gobierne, lo importante es que no cambie, porque para ser el PP 2.1 no merece la pena ni existir, además de que no se va a ganar al PP siendo más PP.

Llegará nuestro momento.

!!FUERZA VOX!!



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## patroclus (20 Jun 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Hace tres años y medio VOX fue a las elecciones andaluzas con la promesa de cerrar Canal Sur.. en la rueda de prensa posterior le hicieron ver a Abascal que Canal Sur aparecía en el estatuto y que habría que reformarlo antes. Abascal musitó algo así como "ah lo tienen blindado". Vamos no tenían ni idea.
> 
> Tres años y medio después en el programa aparece: "Cerraremos Canal Sur". ¿Qué puede pensar el posible votante?
> 
> Una cosa es estar en contra de la CCAA y otra es que te puede tocar tener que gestionarlas.



Si claro, hace 3 años que sacó 12 diputados de 109, ya con eso va a cerrar Canal Sur y estando el resto de los 97 en contra de cerrarlo.

Una cosa es la intención política de acabar con ese nido de despilfarro y manipulación informativa a favor del ppsoe y otra cosa es poder hacerlo. Creo que con no cerrarla y dejar el 25% de presupuesto del que tiene ahora se puede esquivar la imposibilidad de cerrarla. 

En cuanto a Abascal, no tiene porque estar informado de los pormenores para cerrar una televisión pública, él es un político a nivel nacional y no tiene porque saber lo que se ha cocido en Sevilla para blindar a Canal Sur.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (20 Jun 2022)

Cuando VOX se quite la ranciedad casposa que lo acompaña y se centre en la busqueda de la libertad individual, la responsabilidad individual y la lucha contra la cultura woke y todos sus derivados, seguirá creciendo.

VOX se equivoca en una cosa, el espíritu o la conciencia de ser nacional español y tener orgullo, es muy minoritario por ese flanco tradicionalista - folclórico no se ganan votos. Aquí no se canta el himno antes de los partidos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Me interesa saber la razon por la que quieres afiliarte a VOX. ¿Simplemente por ayudar con los 15 euros (o los que sean) que hay que apoquinar para ser militante de VOX? ¿O pretendes de alguna manera influenciar en el? Yo alguna vez me he planteado afiliarme, pero la verdad es que no me hace gracia pagar 15 euros todos los meses para ayudar a un partido aunque sea el de VOX. Aunque quiza a VOX le vendría bien que se le infiltrata un poco de alt-right o al menos que no sea escopetera.



Llámalo si quieres un gesto simbólico. Pero viendo que todo el mundo se desanima y pierde la ilusión, que considera que el final último de VOX es desaparecer para dejarle el campo libre a la basura del PPSOE, yo entiendo que hay que ir contracorriente e intentar ayudar ahora que las cosas se ponen difíciles y no siempre cuando todo va viento en popa, que es lo fácil.



PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> La campaña de demonizacion contra vox en canal sur ha sido 24 horas 7 dias a la semana por todos los tertulianos. Al mismo tiempo que le hacían una comida de sable brutal al nocilla. En 2018 a vox no lo criticó nadie en los medios porque no existía.
> 
> Y el relato de los medios, y más en Canal sur en Andalucía,es implacable. No hay quién se salve de semejante manipulacion. El mantra teledirigido de que vox estaba haciendo mala campaña ha hecho mella entre sus mismos votantes, cuando no ha habido ninguna diferencia de discurso ni formas con las campañas exitosas de CyL y Cataluña. Es más, la candidata era la mejor de todas las que había presentado nunca.
> 
> Aún así 100,000 votos más para la buchaca, cs desaparecido, y la izmierda hundida celebrando una mayoría absoluta del pp. Lo unico negativo es que el pp dista mucho de ser un partido conservador y soberanista.



Efectivamente. No había visto nunca un caso de censura tan flagrante ni de manipulación tal en mi vida. Ni siquiera contra Podemos en su momento, que al menos tenía algún medio afín e incluso partidarios reconocidos en prime time.

Lo que han hecho con VOX en estas elecciones no tiene nombre. Unicamente porque percibían que podía dar el campanazo y el medio entre las élites era atroz.




nelsoncito dijo:


> No se han cumplido expectativas, pero el análisis objetivo arroja los siguientes datos:
> 
> La ultraizquierda pasa de 17 escaños a 7.
> PSOE de 33 a 30 (ambos mínimos históricos en su momento)
> ...



El PP se está beneficiando mucho de VOX, porque estos le hacen de parapeto y se llevan todas las hostias además de que son los que dan la batalla ideológica, mientras los mierdas del PP se ponen de perfil y se las dan de moderados y equidistantes.

Muchas veces pienso si no sería mejor que desapareciese VOX para que los peperos que ahora viven muy cómodos siendo los "razonables y moderados" pasasen a ser otra vez los fachas y ultras, así como el objetivo de todos los medios de izquierda.

Repito que en estas elecciones se ha obrado el milagro, hasta el País señores ¡¡¡¡¡EL PAÍS!!!! le hizo un publirreportaje y apoyaba a Nocilla. Unicamente por el miedo cerval a que VOX sacase un buen resultado.

No había visto un apoyo semejante a un candidato posiblemente en mi vida. Igual en los primeros tiempos de felipismo.

Por lo demás, os leo al resto decir que si Olona tal, que si la campaña cual, QUE ES MENTIRA JODER, que esa era la tesis de la derecha pepera que han radiado por tierra, mar y aire para desmovilizar al voto voxero.

Mirad, la campaña de Olona ha sido normal, tirando a escasa porque en solo 3 semanas es complicado prodigarse lo suficiente. Pero sobre todo ha sido MUY SIMILAR a la que hizo en el 18 y en otras elecciones donde si obtuvo muy buenos resultados.

¿Cuales son los problemas? Basicamente dos. Primero que este modelo actual de agitar al personal e ir a muerte contra la izquierda ya está agotado, ha dado de sí lo que tenía que dar. Ahora quizás toca ir a propuestas mucho más concretas pero sobre todo centrarse en combatir al PP, que es su verdadero enemigo. Hay que diferenciarse de él y sobre todo dejarse de "derecha cobarde" y retratarlos como lo que son, progres. Es decir dar la batalla ideológica también contra el PP. No creo que pierda votos. Desde luego lo que no parece funcionar es moderarse ya acercase a los peperos, ya que no han conseguido apenas trasvase de votos. Cuando estuvieron más cerca de sobrepasarlos, es durante el "Casado affair" ¿Por qué? Porque la gente fue consciete de la mierda que representa el PP. Por tanto VOX debe hacer ver a los españoles la basura que están votando.

Para el segundo problema voy a poner un ejemplo. El discurso de cierre de campaña de Abascal FUE SENCILLAMENTE IMPECABLE, quien diga que se equivocaron es que no tiene oidos, cerebro o sentido común. INAPELABLE, no hay apenas una persona de derechas en España que no pudiese rubricarlo de cabo a rabo ¿Que pasó entonces? Muy sencillo ¿Cuantos andaluces creéis que oyeron y vieron ese discurso? Pues ya está.
Al andaluz medio le colocaron un extracto de 30 segundos escogido para la ocasión con Olona chillando o soltando alguna consigna fuera de contexto.

Simplemente los medios de propaganda han conseguido distorsionar, manipular y ridiculizar la campaña de VOX. Luego han comenzado con el mantra de que era una campaña muy mala para desanimar y desmovilizar el voto a parte de crear tensión dentro del partido.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Cuando VOX se quite la ranciedad casposa que lo acompaña y se centre en la busqueda de la libertad individual, la responsabilidad individual y la lucha contra la cultura woke y todos sus derivados, seguirá creciendo.
> 
> VOX se equivoca en una cosa, el espíritu o la conciencia de ser nacional español y tener orgullo, es muy minoritario por ese flanco tradicionalista - folclórico no se ganan votos. Aquí no se canta el himno antes de los partidos.



Ah vale que cuando VOX no sea VOX y solo se limite a ser una copia de ciudadanos en sus primeros y mejores tiempos, entonces es cuando tendrá éxito.


----------



## t_chip (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A parte de eso está claro que Olona vuelve a Madrid. Ya no tiene ningún sentido que se quede en Andalucía para vegetar durante 4 años.
> 
> La pondrán verde, será a corto y medio plazo un "desprestigio" para el partido. Pero no le queda otra creo yo.



Yo creo que Olona no es buena candidata para Andalucia.
En un pueblo con tanto complejo de inferioridad como el andaluz que salga un candidato que no cecee o sesee es impensable. 
!Quizás con un murciano hubiera válido, o un extremeño, pero alguien con un habla tan diferente a la de ellos...!

Además es una dóberman excelente, capaz de machacar a cualquiera ante las cámaras o en el Congreso, pero para candidato hay que ser más dulce, más peluche, cosa que es, por ejemplo, Moreno Ladilla.

No es que por poner a otro se hubiera ganado, claro, pero quizás se hubiera evitado la absoluta del PP.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En las generales van a tener un problema muchísimo mayor que ese.
> 
> El PP va a volver a lo bestia a presionar al electorado de VOX con la cuestión del voto útil y echar a Sánchez cueste lo que cueste.
> 
> ...



Bueno bueno, no pasemos de la euforia a la depresión.

Ni iba a ser todo tan bueno, ni va a acabar siendo tan malo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nelsoncito (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Llámalo si quieres un gesto simbólico. Pero viendo que todo el mundo se desanima y pierde la ilusión, que considera que el final último de VOX es desaparecer para dejarle el campo libre a la basura del PPSOE, yo entiendo que hay que ir contracorriente e intentar ayudar ahora que las cosas se ponen difíciles y no siempre cuando todo va viento en popa, que es lo fácil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante, como siempre, aunque no olvidemos que el parapeto que Vox le ofrece al PP ha conseguido el desplazamiento de la ventana de Overton hacia la derecha. Tú mismo lo has podido comprobar con nuestras ratitas progres del foro: respiran aliviadas y ahora ven "normal" el gobierno de la derecha en Andalucía. Incluso la Sexta está empezando a hablar de _ultraizquierda _para referirse a los partidos de las pedorras comunistas andaluzas. Eso es infinitamente mejor que la situación previa a la aparición de Vox cuando la izquierda nos impuso un marco ideológico cada vez más enloquecido y radical. Vox ha roto felizmente esa dinámica.

Pienso que Vox pudo arañar algunos escaños más. Un forero ha dicho que pudo conseguir hasta 4 escaños más solo con 2.500 votos adicionales. De todas formas ahora veo claro que entrar en el gobierno era muy difícil, en primer lugar porque los pequeños partidos comunistas podrían abstenerse si el PP no tuviese mayoría absoluta y así facilitar su gobierno y en segundo lugar porque podríamos ir a repetición de elecciones, por exigencia de Feijoo, para eludir el pacto con Vox.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Jun 2022)

Para eso que comentas se necesita mucho, pero que mucho, pero que mucho dinero. ¿Ves a muchos multimillonarios interesados en difundir , ya no digo Conservadurismo, sino simplemente Liberalismo Clásico? Yo no veo ninguno.


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Si claro, hace 3 años que sacó 12 diputados de 109, ya con eso va a cerrar Canal Sur y estando el resto de los 97 en contra de cerrarlo.
> 
> Una cosa es la intención política de acabar con ese nido de despilfarro y manipulación informativa a favor del ppsoe y otra cosa es poder hacerlo. Creo que con no cerrarla y dejar el 25% de presupuesto del que tiene ahora se puede esquivar la imposibilidad de cerrarla.
> 
> En cuanto a Abascal, no tiene porque estar informado de los pormenores para cerrar una televisión pública, él es un político a nivel nacional y no tiene porque saber lo que se ha cocido en Sevilla para blindar a Canal Sur.




No lo sabe ni Abascal ni al parecer los de VOX Andalucía. No empecemos con las reinterpretaciones del noo querían decir tal.

¿VOX ha traído a las andaluzas algo parecido a esto?


https://ppandalucia.es/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/PP-programa-2022.pdf


----------



## legan (20 Jun 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Hace tres años y medio VOX fue a las elecciones andaluzas con la promesa de cerrar Canal Sur.. en la rueda de prensa posterior le hicieron ver a Abascal que Canal Sur aparecía en el estatuto y que habría que reformarlo antes. Abascal musitó algo así como "ah lo tienen blindado". Vamos no tenían ni idea.
> 
> Tres años y medio después en el programa aparece: "Cerraremos Canal Sur". ¿Qué puede pensar el posible votante?
> 
> Una cosa es estar en contra de la CCAA y otra es que te puede tocar tener que gestionarlas.



Es una propuesta mala no porque estén en el estatuto sino porque a falta de medios afines lo único que se puede hacer es tomar el control de los públicos cuando gobiernes.


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 Jun 2022)

nate dijo:


> Como la niña de Rajoy?



O como Joe el fontanero. Será por paridas progres.

Rajoy de aquella era la ultraderecha oficial así que intentaron ridiculizarle con la niña. No ayudo lo forzado que se veía Mariano interpretando el papel de progremita construyendo unicornios. Hoy en cambio, toda la prensa le aplaudiria aquello. Ahora el PP es el partido moderado y transversal, del pacto por la mujer, el inmigrante y la agenda 2030.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Yo cuando vi esta imagen, me sentí altamente traicionada, no nos podemos fiar, soy de la opinión que AL ENEMIGO NI AGUA, no caben risitas ni dirigir la palabra a los exterminadores de nuestra cultura, economía y futuro sino es en el congreso fundiéndolos a muerte.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096029



Nadie se hizo eco, pero en el asunto de las escuchas a los separatistas, no me gustó nada la glorificación del partido al CNI


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Jun 2022)

legan dijo:


> Es una propuesta mala no porque estén en el estatuto sino porque a falta de medios afines lo único que se puede hacer es tomar el control de los públicos cuando gobiernes.



En su día podía ser comprensible dado que se trataba de un partido al que le daban un escaño o ninguno. En 2022 siguen igual que hace cuatro años. Y no solo en lo de Canal Sur, básicamente se presentan sin un programa. 

VOX tiene un año para cambiar y hacer los deberes. De lo contrario se va a marcar un Marín en tiempo record.


----------



## sintripulacion (20 Jun 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Sólo suplico porque en las siguientes generales no gane frijolito para gobernar en solitario o vamos a echar de menos a Falconeti y ya es mucho decir.
> 
> Le tengo más miedo a ese tío que a Falconeti porque sólo para empezar veo que nos van a vacunar con ponzoña arnm hasta del escorbuto diciéndonos que producir limones afecta al cambio climático.
> 
> ...



El grave problema de Vox es que el debate dialéctico NO lo tienen trabajado en absoluto.
Son un despropósito.
La izmierda te echa en cara continuamente y en los debates la palabra "extrema derecha" para ahuyentar al posible electorado y para que este ni siquiera escuche tus propuestas.
Y frente a esa estrategia se limitan a callar y sonreír.
Es para dar dos hostias en ese momento al representante de Vox.
Con su forma de actuar se está situando en una posición de inferioridad y desventaja moral frente al adversario que además se autodefine "progresista".
Y eso es lo que le queda grabado al común de los borregos: que una opción es "progresista" (=buena) y otra opción es de "extrema derecha" (= mala por definición y por antecedentes historicos).
Sres. De Vox , espabilen de una puta vez y den la batalla dialéctica y si no saben nos preguntan al foro.
Ejemplo básico.
Si te tachan de extrema derecha en un debate, es tan fácil como tener una batería de zaskas.
"Hombre, es que para ustedes, los progresistas, lo correcto es que te ocupen tu casa y estés 2 años pleiteando para recuperarla mientras el okupa la disfruta gratuitamente e incluso te la destroza. Para ustedes eso es lo progresista.
Como nosotros pondríamos al okupa en la calle en menos de 24 horas entonces somos fascistas y de extrema derecha, cuando realmente somos de puro sentido comun".
O algo así.
Y hay más de una decena de zaskas similares en donde destrozas los parámetros morales que la izmierda te establece con el uso de la dialéctica y empiezas a establecer tu paradigma:
Progresistas = malo.
Vox = sentido común.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que razon tiene:



Lo que hicieron con este gran hombre fue de vergüenza.


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Jun 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> El grave problema de Vox es que el debate dialéctico NO lo tienen trabajado en absoluto.
> Son un despropósito.
> La izmierda te echa en cara continuamente y en los debates la palabra "extrema derecha" para ahuyentar al posible electorado y para que este ni siquiera escuche sus propuestas.
> Y frente a esa estrategia se limitan a callar y sonreír.
> ...



Este tipo de debates se ganan poniendo nombres y apellidos. Casos salvajes de okupaciones 100% reales, que podríamos ser cualquiera de nosotros y le preguntas al progre que haría en ese caso. Igual en el genero y demás temas de la agenda progre. 

En la derecha unos han preferido arrojar las armas a los pies del enemigo y asumir cobardamente el esquema progre. Otros parece que lo que no quieren es ganar, porque aspiran a vivir de esa confrontación. 

Hablar con un ideologizado en términos ideológicos es un error, es como hablar de teología con un testigo de Jehová. Estas cosas se ganan a partir de los casos concretos. Nombres y apellidos que han sufrido la brutal injusticia de que una mera falta administrativa se ha convertido en delito penal, por ejemplo.


----------



## Juan Niebla (20 Jun 2022)

estoy buscando datos de votación por edad y sexo y no encuentro nada, si alguien sabe de algún link que sea fiable, es decir descartando los medios de la izmierda, sería de gran utilidad, gracias


----------



## Fiodor (20 Jun 2022)

VOX ha tenido mucho tiempo desde que salió rana el juez Serrano para preparar un nuevo candidato para estas elecciones. Se le podría haber dado minutos en los medios, en los mítines... En vez de eso, se ha dejado la decisión para el último minuto para un resultado final muy pobre. Cargándote a una buena diputada en el Congreso y anulando la posibilidad de que Olona se presente el año que viene a candidata de la Comunidad Valenciana, lo que hubiera tenido mucho más sentido y más apoyo popular...


----------



## Drako (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No hay tutía.
> 
> Se ha llegado hasta donde se podía con los medios actuales. Los mítines, youtube e internet dan para lo que dan y han dado bastante. España no es EEUU.
> 
> ...



Esto pasa porque los adversarios fueron más inteligentes y antes de saltar, tejieron una red de control de todos altavoces a nivel nacional para bombardear con su propaganda a todas horas, y les ha funcionado, a la vista está. 

Fíjese que hasta los socialistas han sacado 30 escaños, que a pesar de ser su mínimo histórico, a mí me parece excesivo. Qué más tiene que hacer un partido para que no le voten?,nada, tan sólo con bombardear propaganda a nivel nacional a todas horas les vale. 

El mensaje de VOX no llega, y si llega es con manipulación, luego... habrá que pensar como evitar que eso ocurra. Yo conozco a gente que me dice que votaría a VOX pero que les da miedo por lo que dicen en los medios de ellos, y eso pasa porque la propaganda y manipulación funcionan. 

En mi humilde opinión, habría que buscar soluciones a esto.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Toro TV en la práctica es una TV local o ni eso. Posiblemente haya televisiones provinciales que tengan más audiencia.



Exactamente. También les apoya Radio Ya o como cojones se llame ahora, pero eso no da ni para pipas mediáticamente hablando


----------



## Anonimo23 (20 Jun 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Los cuadros provinciales de Vox, son una vergüenza. Alli solo hay peperos rebotados, pijitrepas y paletazos semianalfabetos. Carecen de la mas minima vision metapolitica. No salen del "ej que ay munchos funcionarios" .



totalmente, me consta que la juventud valida se les está llendo porque es imposible razonar con la boomerada y solo quedan los familiares


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Jun 2022)

nate dijo:


> ESTO! vayan cerrando todos los hilos y el mismísimo subforo de política.
> Hasta que los viejos no mueran, no hay nada que hacer.



Hasta que en 2030 o así nos cierren el grifo, es virtualmente imposible que VOX o una propuesta semejante a la de VOX consiga explotar.


----------



## Drako (20 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Yo cuando vi esta imagen, me sentí altamente traicionada, no nos podemos fiar, soy de la opinión que AL ENEMIGO NI AGUA, no caben risitas ni dirigir la palabra a los exterminadores de nuestra cultura, economía y futuro sino es en el congreso fundiéndolos a muerte.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096029



Seguramente, VOX será igual que todos, servidores de los mismos amos, pero a pesar de que puedan ser disidencia controlada, habrá que darles el beneficio de la duda. 
A mí también me generan dudas, pero mirelo de este modo, a estas alturas, ya sólo nos queda apostar por la duda, las otras certezas ya las conocemos y no sirven. Hoy por hoy, no hay más alternativas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

QUE ESTAN AMAÑADAS

SUCNORMALES

CULO EN LLAMAS POR EL PUCHERAZO 



NO CRYPTOS 

NO ACCIONES

NO VOTO 

NO CARNE 

NO PUTAS O FOLLAR NI PAGANDO

*SI IMPUESTOS 
SI GASOLINA A 3 EUROS

Y AHORA A A REMAR GVARROS*
*VENGA REMO HASTA EL INFARTO POR CAMBIO CLIMATICO 




*​


----------



## Drako (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En las generales van a tener un problema muchísimo mayor que ese.
> 
> El PP va a volver a lo bestia a presionar al electorado de VOX con la cuestión del voto útil y echar a Sánchez cueste lo que cueste.
> 
> ...



Absolutamente de acuerdo con usted. Me gustaría que nos equivocaramos, pero me temo que va a ser así. La maquinaria de la propaganda ya está trabajando a todo trapo para el cambio de cromos y que las cosas sigan igual.


----------



## maromo (20 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Quintana Paz es un cuñado ilustrado ni si quiera sabe que en ingles no se usa "state of mind" como podriamos pensar sino MINDSET pero sabe que la mañoria de gente no habla ingles y por lo tanto tiende a hacer traducciones literalistas, error fatal en ingles es como si tradujera "take down" como tomar abajo en vez de derribar o back off como atras apagado en vez de apartar o apartarse.



El que es un poco cuñado eres tú hablando sin haberle escuchado. Mira que explica siempre el por qué de ese nombre y porque le gusta decirlo así, pero nada, tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo con usted. Me gustaría que nos equivocaramos, pero me temo que va a ser así. La maquinaria de la propaganda ya está trabajando a todo trapo para el cambio de cromos y que las cosas sigan igual.







*Al Final parece que ha sido (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS |*

*crashear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth Social*











Noticia: - Al Final parece que ha sido (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS | crasear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth S.


Al Final parece que ha sido : (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS | crashear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth Social...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Drako (20 Jun 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> controlar que las elecciones sea trasparentes que os están tangando



Yo también estoy con la mosca, no tengo pruebas de ello, pero sí sospechas. Desde hace un tiempo, no me cuadran del todo los resustados electorales que hay en este país.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Yo también estoy con la mosca, no tengo pruebas de ello, pero sí sospechas. Desde hace un tiempo, no me cuadran del todo los resustados electorales que hay en este país.



Muy tocado te veo por la fe en la unica filosofia politica y que esta sea la verdad unica y posible y poco mas.
Con la de cosas diferentes que hay en la politica a ti te van hacer un mundo para que tu sola lo entiendas y disfrutes a tu gusto y conveniencia.
Anda que.?


----------



## Barruno (20 Jun 2022)

legan dijo:


> Nadie ha votado en estas elecciones teniendo en mente las vacunas o la guerra de Ucrania.



Los cojones.
Mas de uno de los que les votaron en el 2018.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

El único partido que no ha hecho campaña contra VOX es el que ha arrasado a todos los demás. Lista estuvo Ayuso y Bonilla ha copiado su posición. Que aprendan el resto de los del PP. 

Feijóo creo que también lo tiene claro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

__





A VER PVTOS GUVARROS REMEROS : A LA OLONA esta la han puesto para " quemarla " en plan Suicide Squad : por que SABEN QUE HAY ALGRITMO


A VER PVTOS GUVARROS REMEROS : A LA OLONA esta la han puesto para " quemarla " en plan Suicide Squad : por que SABEN QUE HAY ALGRITMO LO DIGO PARA DEJAR DE VER HILOS COMO ESTE https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/porque-decis-que-macarena-olona-no-tiene-carisma.1775569/ ES DECIR...




www.burbuja.info






LO DIGO PARA DEJAR DE VER HILOS COMO ESTE






VOX - Porque decís que Macarena Olona no tiene carisma?


Leo mucho que si no tenía chispa, que si es repelente, que no tiene carisma. Son hechos objetivos o subjetivos? Porque a mi me parece una política con bastante personalidad aunque no ha acertado en andalucia, pero de ahí a intentar hacerla parecer ahora que no sabe ni hablar bien.... creo que es...




www.burbuja.info






ES DECIR. VOX SABE DE SOBRA QUE EL ALGORITMO MAGICO Y LOS PUCHERAZOS HACEN QUE ESTE TODO EL PESCADO VENDIDO
ES UN REPARTO
POR ESO HAN MANDADO A LA OLONA ESTA. MEDIO PARA QUEMARLA

Y POR ESO TAN POCO INTERES EN EL CAMPAÑA.

¿PARA QUE ? SI ESTA DECIDIDO​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

AHORA A REMAR MAIVAMENTE CON EL PARTIDO REMERO ESPAÑOL
MASIVAMENTE 

SU PROGRAMA OS ENCANTAR : REMAR Y CALLAR HASTA QUE EL CAMBIO CLIMATICO OS ALCANCE 
​


----------



## jpjp (20 Jun 2022)

Que razon sigue teniendo:



Ojala pronto se acabe el juicio ese que le hicieron para quitarselo de encima


----------



## The Hellion (20 Jun 2022)

Vox está llegando a la encrucijada en la que se encontró el PP en el País Vasco en 1998: después de unos buenos (o excelentes) resultados, gracias a una postura firme basada en sus principos. no llegó a obtener ningún poder efectivo, y se vio aislado, por lo que empezó a tratar de congeniar con quien se prestaba a hablar con ellos, cediendo poco a poco en sus principios, con el resultado que se puede apreciar hoy en día. 

Tener razón y tener enfrente a todo el arco político es agotador y muy desesperante, de eso no cabe ninguna duda. El problema es que no hay alternativa, porque en España el sistema de los turnos está muy arraigado, incluso cuando los resultados son tan precarios como los del PSOE de hace tres años, y ningún partido ajeno a los del turno va a lograr nada cediendo y renunciando, aunque sea tácticamente, a sus principios.

De hecho, por seguir con la comparación con el País Vasco, el verdadero hundimiento del PP no fue cuando el PP no pudo sumar con el PSOE (o cuando el PSOE no quiso apoyar al PP), sino cuando el PP regaló sus votos al PSOE para que no gobernase el PNV. Ahí fue cuando todos los complejos del PP salieron a la luz, dejó de defender sus convicciones, y comenzó su desaforada carrera hacia la desaparición. 

En mi opinión, VOX tendría que seguir insistiendo en sus posturas respecto a la inmigración, el estado autonómico y el paguiterismo endémico, sabiendo que eso le pone enfrente de la inmensa mayoría del funcionariado y los paguiteros, pero siendo consciente también de que el día que deje de enfrentarse a esos problemas, los que quieran vivir de la paguita o de la teta pública, votarán a cualquiera de las otras opciones, y los que nos oponemos a esa forma de vida, dejaremos de votarles a ellos, y nos volveremos a quedar en casa. 

La evolución hacia el vasquismo del PP fue un fracaso, porque los votantes del PP no queríamos vasquismo; para eso ya estaba el PNV, que es quien ha acabado de llevarse los muchos o pocos votos del PP que eran capaces de comulgar con las ruedas de molino sabinianas. 

VOX lo tiene difícil para ser fiel a sí mismo y alcanzar el poder; dificil, o tal vez imposible, pero lo que puede dar por cierto es que si no se mantiene fiel a sí mismo, no alcanzará el poder, y acabará desapariendo, con lo que ni siquiera servirá como contrapoder.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Yo creo que Olona no es buena candidata para Andalucia.
> En un pueblo con tanto complejo de inferioridad como el andaluz que salga un candidato que no cecee o sesee es impensable.
> !Quizás con un murciano hubiera válido, o un extremeño, pero alguien con un habla tan diferente a la de ellos...!
> 
> ...



De lo primero no sé que decirte, porque realmente a mi el acento del candidato me parece algo ridículo. Pero es que además hay que romper esa inercia balcanizadora del resto de partidos, por razón de la cual, las regiones se embeben de sí mismas y un andaluz solo puede sentirse representado por otro o viceversa. Lo que al final es favorecer una especie de protonacionalismo periférico a nivel de toda España.

Más aún cuando da la casualidad que Andalucía es MUY GRANDE y ya te digo yo que un almeriense rara vez se va a sentir representado por un sevillano o viceversa. Sin contar con la tradicional animadversión entre malagueños y sevillanos o estos últimos y gaditanos etc... etc...

Que es posible que Olona se haya esforzado demasiado en demostrar su ser impostadamente andaluz para neutralizar las acusaciones en un principio sobre su empadronamiento, es posible. Que igual le ha pasado como a esas novias (o novios) que suenan a falsos cuando se ponen demasiado melosos porque quieren sacarte algo, pues también. Pero sinceramente no me parece una razón de peso para que haya un rechazo mayoritario.

Yo lo que creo es algo mucho más simple. Sencillamente que era mucho menos famosa de lo que pensábamos en Andalucía. Que todos la conocemos porque seguimos la política y los discursos de VOX, pero para la gente "normal", esa que SOLO VE LA TV, solo era una cara que salía muy de vez en cuando en TVE. Para otros ni eso, si solo ven Canal Sur o equivalentes.

En cuando a lo de la dulzura no estoy de acuerdo. Vivimos el peor gobierno de la historia reciente de España, el PP siendo cómplice de todo ello, repartiendose los jueces o buscando la alternancia mediante un pacto. Nos han encerrado como delincuentes sin ningún criterio firme o sensato etc.... etc..... no estaba el horno para andarse con paños calientes.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Vox está llegando a la encrucijada en la que se encontró el PP en el País Vasco en 1998: después de unos buenos (o excelentes) resultados, gracias a una postura firme basada en sus principos. no llegó a obtener ningún poder efectivo, y se vio aislado, por lo que empezó a tratar de congeniar con quien se prestaba a hablar con ellos, cediendo poco a poco en sus principios, con el resultado que se puede apreciar hoy en día.
> 
> Tener razón y tener enfrente a todo el arco político es agotador y muy desesperante, de eso no cabe ninguna duda. El problema es que no hay alternativa, porque en España el sistema de los turnos está muy arraigado, incluso cuando los resultados son tan precarios como los del PSOE de hace tres años, y ningún partido ajeno a los del turno va a lograr nada cediendo y renunciando, aunque sea tácticamente, a sus principios.
> 
> ...



Si es una situación complicada. Lo decía yo al principio del hilo. Han llegado al tope de donde posiblemente podían llegar por sus medios actuales. Internet y los mítines no dan para más. No si los comparas con la caja tonta que esta permanentemente encendida en el hogar de millones de jubiletas o marujas de todo pelaje.

Lo que tú dices es que se encuentran en una encrucijada, o se marcan un IU, es decir permanecen relativamente leales a sus principios pero condenados a no ser alternativa de gobierno o bien se podemizan, es decir se peperizan o intentan centrarse para quitarle votos al PP y se quedan sin su base inicial.

Yo creo que van a optar por lo primero, no te preocupes. Primero porque Abascal tiene ese temperamento. Segundo porque comienzo a sospechar por algo que dijo ayer, que en realidad a él le da igual ganar o perder si con ello considera que mejora la situación de España. Estaría incluso dispuesto a sacrificar a VOX si mañana por el motivo que sea la supervivencia del país lo exigiese. Eso al final es una posición muy precaria con respecto a partidos que no tienen principios como el PPSOE y dispuestos a todo con tal de seguir amorrados a la teta.

Como el problema no tiene una solución fácil, de hecho es casi insoluble en las condiciones actuales. Van a seguir haciendo lo que saben y no creo que vayan a cambiar esencialmente en nada aunque lo resultados esperables o previsibles no sean buenos. Esperarán sencillamente que el viento cambie de dirección o las circunstancias sean más propicias.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Jun 2022)

¿Queréis saber cómo se vence al NWO? Pues se vence de la misma forma que se ha impuesto el NWO. Fomentando indiscriminadamente el enfrentamiento entre los sistémicos, importando una full de Estambul la coherencia, y teniendo en cuenta a la hora de modular los argumentos que la inmensa mayoría de la población española es inmadura, analfabeta y egoísta.


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El único partido que no ha hecho campaña contra VOX es el que ha arrasado a todos los demás. Lista estuvo Ayuso y Bonilla ha copiado su posición. Que aprendan el resto de los del PP.
> 
> Feijóo creo que también lo tiene claro.



Podría ser pero le dais excesivas vueltas estratégicas cuando matemáticamente lo que coloca al PP en órbita es precisamente lo que puso a la PSOE al mando: podemos y ciudadanos. 

Para poner a Sánchez promocionaron a naranjito y juntaron a todos los progremitas. Para aupar al PP eliminan a naranjito y escinden en mil formaciones a podemos. 

Esta es la verdadera estrategia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Bueno bueno, no pasemos de la euforia a la depresión.
> 
> Ni iba a ser todo tan bueno, ni va a acabar siendo tan malo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



A ver ya lo he dicho en otro hilo, que ojalá todas las "derrotas" presentes o futuras de VOX fuesen como esta, sacando más diputados y más votos.

El pesimismo viene de que aquí en Burbuja estamos para discutir y anticipar posibles repercusiones a largo plazo. Y es evidentes ya son dos o tres elecciones seguidas en que VOX parece encontrarse con un problema grave de fondo. No consigue romper la inercia electoral de las redes clientelares peperas y se agota por tanto su estrategia actual.

De ahí la preocupación. Porque ahora mismo el PP de la rata gallega concentra todo el apoyo fanático de los medios afines y el mismo apoyo soterrado de los medios opuestos. Que no quieren bajo ningún concepto que VOX gobierne porque son a día de hoy LOS ÚNICOS que les disputan el poder real y la hegemonía.

Claro la situación es realmente complicada. Más aún cuando el PP va a redoblar sus esfuerzos y la presión ejercida para intentar desmantelar a VOX o sencillamente convertirlos en un simple partido muleta como Podemos.



nelsoncito dijo:


> Interesante, como siempre, aunque no olvidemos que el parapeto que Vox le ofrece al PP ha conseguido el desplazamiento de la ventana de Overton hacia la derecha. Tú mismo lo has podido comprobar con nuestras ratitas progres del foro: respiran aliviadas y ahora ven "normal" el gobierno de la derecha en Andalucía. Incluso la Sexta está empezando a hablar de _ultraizquierda _para referirse a los partidos de las pedorras comunistas andaluzas. Eso es infinitamente mejor que la situación previa a la aparición de Vox cuando la izquierda nos impuso un marco ideológico cada vez más enloquecido y radical. Vox ha roto felizmente esa dinámica.
> 
> Pienso que Vox pudo arañar algunos escaños más. Un forero ha dicho que pudo conseguir hasta 4 escaños más solo con 2.500 votos adicionales. De todas formas ahora veo claro que entrar en el gobierno era muy difícil, en primer lugar porque los pequeños partidos comunistas podrían abstenerse si el PP no tuviese mayoría absoluta y así facilitar su gobierno y en segundo lugar porque podríamos ir a repetición de elecciones, por exigencia de Feijoo, para eludir el pacto con Vox.



Bien visto.

De hecho sé que hay peperos (aunque son minoría) por ejemplo FJL, que están convencidos de que VOX es necesario. Primero porque hace de parapeto del PP, todas las hostias le caen a Abascal y así la rata gallega queda como un estadista moderado y razonable. Segundo porque barre votos a la derecha del PP, lo que pretendía hacer el PSOE con Yoli "Down" Díaz y tercero porque dan la batalla ideológica, hacen de acicate para el PP o sobre todo le hacen de ancla a los peperonis. Si los peperos se ponen muy progres o tontos pues siempre correrían el riesgo de perder votos en favor de la opción más conservadora.

Tú lo has dicho ¡¡¡¡LA SECTA O EL PAIS!!!! celebrando por lo bajini la victoria del PP, lo nunca visto. Todo gracias a VOX.

El problema es que precisamente este sistema lo que pretende es la domesticación y vasallaje de los verderones y sobre todo lo que propicia no es más que una eterna disputa "del centro" donde no existirán cambios reales y estaríamos condenados a una decadencia persistente sin soluciones porque el PP se limita a "gestionar" y al final los que siguen tirando sin parar son los progres aunque ahora con el peso de VOX al otro lado les cueste mucho más esfuerzo.

Un ejemplo, las putas. Pese a la existencia de VOX nos van a colar una ley ridícula que para colmo puede verse complementada con la del solo "Sí es Sí". Que la resistencia ahora es mayor, que la ley puede incorporar alguna enmienda que la haga menos nefasta todo gracias a ese desplazamiento de la ventana que comentas, es posible. Pero la realidad es que el PP es una calamidad y VOX solo puede retrasar lo inevitable pero no revertirlo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Esto pasa porque los adversarios fueron más inteligentes y antes de saltar, tejieron una red de control de todos altavoces a nivel nacional para bombardear con su propaganda a todas horas, y les ha funcionado, a la vista está.
> 
> Fíjese que hasta los socialistas han sacado 30 escaños, que a pesar de ser su mínimo histórico, a mí me parece excesivo. Qué más tiene que hacer un partido para que no le voten?,nada, tan sólo con bombardear propaganda a nivel nacional a todas horas les vale.
> 
> ...



No es su opinión. Es la opinión de cualquiera minimamente sensato. Es sencillo y es obvio. Es que no hay más.

Como ya dije al principio la masa es asustadiza. Y un 80% de los votantes, esos que siempre prefieren que les digan que hacer o que pensar, siempre van a ser muy sensibles a lo que usted comenta.

El ejemplo es evidente. Tú pillas a muchos de esos borregos le preguntas en petit comitee por diversos asuntos sin mencionar a Abascal, inmigración, leyes genaritas, separatismo, mariconeo etc...etc.... y UNA MAYORÍA ESTARÍA A LA DERECHA DE VOX. Pero luego NO les votan o lo hacen al PP e incluso al PSOE ¿Por qué? Pues porque ello les exigiría una honda reflexión sobre porque opinan lo que opinan o piensan lo que piensan. Y la mayoría, más si son mujeres, prefieren simplemente que se lo den todo masticado y evitar conflictos. NO QUIEREN salirse del rebaño porque es mucho más incómodo y les exige como digo un esfuerzo extra. Para comenzar explicarle a todos sus allegados porque votan a ese Hitler reencarnado que es Abascal según los medios.


----------



## Drako (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No es su opinión. Es la opinión de cualquiera minimamente sensato. Es sencillo y es obvio. Es que no hay más.
> 
> Como ya dije al principio la masa es asustadiza. Y un 80% de los votantes, esos que siempre prefieren que les digan que hacer o que pensar, siempre van a ser muy sensibles a lo que usted comenta.
> 
> El ejemplo es evidente. Tú pillas a muchos de esos borregos le preguntas en petit comitee por diversos asuntos sin mencionar a Abascal, inmigración, leyes genaritas, separatismo, mariconeo etc...etc.... y UNA MAYORÍA ESTARÍA A LA DERECHA DE VOX. Pero luego NO les votan o lo hacen al PP e incluso al PSOE ¿Por qué? Pues porque ello les exigiría una honda reflexión sobre porque opinan lo que opinan o piensan lo que piensan. Y la mayoría, más si son mujeres, prefieren simplemente que se lo den todo masticado y evitar conflictos. NO QUIEREN salirse del rebaño porque es mucho más incómodo y les exige como digo un esfuerzo extra. Para comenzar explicarle a todos sus allegados porque votan a ese Hitler reencarnado que es Abascal según los medios.



Tal cual.

Es que es increible cuando me dicen las mismas cosas que defiende VOX, y cuando les comenta que es eso justamente lo que defiende VOX, lo niegan por lo que han oído en la tv de ellos.
Es que se niegan hasta a escucharles porque tienen la sensación de estar haciendo algo malo. Es increíble, pero así funciona la propaganda.


----------



## Sigfrido2007 (20 Jun 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Los cuadros provinciales de Vox, son una vergüenza. Alli solo hay peperos rebotados, pijitrepas y paletazos semianalfabetos. Carecen de la mas minima vision metapolitica. No salen del "ej que ay munchos funcionarios" .



Has dado en el clavo.
Mejor definición de Vox en provincias imposible.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Tal cual.
> 
> Es que es increible cuando me dicen las mismas cosas que defiende VOX, y cuando les comenta que es eso justamente lo que defiende VOX, lo niegan por lo que han oído en la tv de ellos.
> Es que se niegan hasta a escucharles porque tienen la sensación de estar haciendo algo malo. Es increíble, pero así funciona la propaganda.



Efectivamente. Y esto que estamos comentando nos da la clave. 

Todo el mundo se pierde en polémicas estériles o inducidas por la otra parte. Que si la campaña ha sido mala o buena, que si Olona ha resultado demasiado sobreactuada o no, que si le fallaba el acento alicantino, que si han sido demasiado radicales o demasiado blandos. Y todo eso ha podido influir posiblemente. Pero ni la centésima parte que esto que comentamos tú y yo.

Ya lo dije, aunque parezca una tontería, discutí con mi tía que objetivamente está a la derecha de VOX, mucho incluso, porque iba a volver a votar a Bonilla ¿Por qué? Pues porque VOX sigue sonando extraño, algo estrambótico, no salen en la tele, no saben realmente quienes son, uy sí que majo parece este chico Abascal, pero ¿Quién le conoce realmente?
Todo el santo día aguantando la misma matraca. Bonilla es lo mejor, ha mejorado mucho la situación económica (la mitad de mis primos en paro o estudiando como hace 3 años) es un chico muy sencillo y cordial, sale en todas las teles la mar de simpático etc...e tc....

Y ya está. Se sienten seguros, sienten que hacen lo correcto que no se equivocan, porque otros más "listos" que ellos ya les han indicado el camino o como actuar. En cambio votar a alguien que sigue resultando desconocido y además todo el mundo dice que es un radical y un tipo violento.... uy, uy, uy quita que miedo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Sigfrido2007 dijo:


> Has dado en el clavo.
> Mejor definición de Vox en provincias imposible.



¿Cuántos voxeros conocéis? Decidnos los nombres de los concejales de VOX en vuestro ayuntamiento si hay alguno. Venga. Para repetir las consignas del Diario.es o el Plural no necesitáis daros el trabajo.


----------



## Drako (20 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Efectivamente. Y esto que estamos comentando nos da la clave.
> 
> Todo el mundo se pierde en polémicas estériles o inducidas por la otra parte. Que si la campaña ha sido mala o buena, que si Olona ha resultado demasiado sobreactuada o no, que si le fallaba el acento alicantino, que si han sido demasiado radicales o demasiado blandos. Y todo eso ha podido influir posiblemente. Pero ni la centésima parte que esto que comentamos tú y yo.
> 
> ...



Eso es. 

Es el David contra Goliat, y a pesar de que nos ha tocado ser David, por ahora luchamos sin honda, y eso no sé si es difícil o definitivo, lo que está claro es que es la honda lo que marca la diferencia, y sin ella... pues está muy complicada la cosa.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jun 2022)

Drako dijo:


> Eso es.
> 
> Es el David contra Goliat, y a pesar de que nos ha tocado ser David, por ahora luchamos sin honda, y eso no sé si es difícil o definitivo, lo que está claro es que es la honda lo que marca la diferencia, y sin ella... pues está muy complicada la cosa.



Al 100%.

De ahí este hilo y mi primer comentario. Con las armas de que disponemos hemos llegado hasta donde se podía llegar.

Hay que conseguir nuevas o inventarlas si hace falta. Muy fácil de decir, pero muy complicado de solucionar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

__





...


...




www.burbuja.info







SOY tonto dijo:


> Está todo amañado. Es así de triste. Nada sorprendente en esta España corrupta hasta los tuétanos.
> 
> Incluso en la Secta, no se cortaban un pelo, *antes de empezar el recuento*, todos asumiendo como un hecho que el PP iba a tener mayoría absoluta y era Ferreras el que les corregía, para que no cantara mucho, de que "eso será si se cumplen las encuestas". Sabían el resultado ANTES DE EMPEZAR EL RECUENTO. ¿Cómo?.
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*LAS ÉLITES YA NO NECESITAN REMEROS*





__





LAS ÉLITES YA NO NECESITAN REMEROS


https://bumerania.com/ 15000/EUROS POR ROBOT. ESTÁ CLARO QUE NO PAGARÁN LOS EMRESAURIOS IMPUESTOS POR EL TRABAJO DE LOS ROBOTS. EN 5 AÑOS NO CONTRATARÁN A NADIE EN DETERMINADOS SECTORES.




www.burbuja.info













Bumerania Robotics - Robótica Social


Bumerania Robotics. Unimos la robótica social con la inteligencia artificial para aumentar la calidad de vida de las personas.




bumerania.com











​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

AHORA A REMAR PARA EL ALGORITMO REMERO


*WAGIE = REMERO *



*bezos los robos autonomos que acabaran con los remeros que pensaban que las cryptos eran para que ellos se hicieran ricos*
*y perdieron en la burbuja planificada de las cryptos *














​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*A REMAR Y A FREGAR VOXEMITAS*

*EL ALGORITMO DE LA IA HA DECIDIDO QUE OS TOCABA*

*GVARROS *


----------



## Sigfrido2007 (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos voxeros conocéis? Decidnos los nombres de los concejales de VOX en vuestro ayuntamiento si hay alguno. Venga. Para repetir las consignas del Diario.es o el Plural no necesitáis daros el trabajo.



Juan S...R....,Carlos..., Francisco José R...,Ana Belén C.
Te lo he puesto fácil.Los apellidos.por discreción,los omito.
He estado demasiado unido a ellos .Si quieres más información te lo paso por privado


----------



## Drako (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Al 100%.
> 
> De ahí este hilo y mi primer comentario. Con las armas de que disponemos hemos llegado hasta donde se podía llegar.
> 
> Hay que conseguir nuevas o inventarlas si hace falta. Muy fácil de decir, pero muy complicado de solucionar.



Así lo creo yo también. 

P. D. : Caballero, discúlpeme por haberle dejado ayer prácticamente con la palabra en la boca, pero no había dormido mucho el día anterior, estaba con la neurona de guardia y esta amenazandome seriamente con abandonar su puesto, así que me fui a dormir.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No es su opinión. Es la opinión de cualquiera minimamente sensato. Es sencillo y es obvio. Es que no hay más.
> 
> Como ya dije al principio la masa es asustadiza. Y un 80% de los votantes, esos que siempre prefieren que les digan que hacer o que pensar, siempre van a ser muy sensibles a lo que usted comenta.
> 
> El ejemplo es evidente. Tú pillas a muchos de esos borregos le preguntas en petit comitee por diversos asuntos sin mencionar a Abascal, inmigración, leyes genaritas, separatismo, mariconeo etc...etc.... y UNA MAYORÍA ESTARÍA A LA DERECHA DE VOX. Pero luego NO les votan o lo hacen al PP e incluso al PSOE ¿Por qué? Pues porque ello les exigiría una honda reflexión sobre porque opinan lo que opinan o piensan lo que piensan. Y la mayoría, más si son mujeres, prefieren simplemente que se lo den todo masticado y evitar conflictos. NO QUIEREN salirse del rebaño porque es mucho más incómodo y les exige como digo un esfuerzo extra. Para comenzar explicarle a todos sus allegados porque votan a ese Hitler reencarnado que es Abascal según los medios.



Es curioso como el anti-voxismo se parece al nacionalismo vasco, en sus prácticas y en las reacciones instintivas que pretenden provocar; muchos de los votantes del PNV serían partidarios de muchísimas medidas no-nacionalistas, por puro sentido común, pero no lo ponen en práctica por miedo al pecado original de votar españolismo.

Supongo que el acierto de los progres / nacionalistas ha sido crear una red de medios de comunicación que actúa como las redes de iglesias, para divulgar una creencia cuasi religiosa en el progresismo o el nacionalismo, y a partir de ahí, estigmatizar al conservadurismo / liberalismo / antinacionalismo como si fuera Lucifer el diablo.

Se ve que cuando desaparece la religión, su lugar lo ocupan las patrañas progres, el nacionalismo y el ecologismo. Y votar (o pensar en votar) vox (o no nacionalista) es cometer actos impuros.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Es curioso como el anti-voxismo se parece al nacionalismo vasco, en sus prácticas y en las reacciones instintivas que pretenden provocar; muchos de los votantes del PNV serían partidarios de muchísimas medidas no-nacionalistas, por puro sentido común, pero no lo ponen en práctica por miedo al pecado original de votar españolismo.
> 
> Supongo que el acierto de los progres / nacionalistas ha sido crear una red de medios de comunicación que actúa como las redes de iglesias, para divulgar una creencia cuasi religiosa en el progresismo o el nacionalismo, y a partir de ahí, estigmatizar al conservadurismo / liberalismo / antinacionalismo como si fuera Lucifer el diablo.
> 
> Se ve que cuando desaparece la religión, su lugar lo ocupan las patrañas progres, el nacionalismo y el ecologismo. Y votar (o pensar en votar) vox (o no nacionalista) es cometer actos impuros.



El éxito del PNV radica en que ha conseguido mimetizarse con el poder. Son sinónimo de gobierno. Luego la gente que vota PNV sabe que vota a lo seguro que no tiene que justificarse, que son los "buenos" porque son la mayoría. Que automaticamente va a tener el apoyo de esa mayoría en contra del disidente.

Es el voto del borrego, del rebaño. Del que no quiere complicarse la vida y busca evitar el conflicto. Del que busca el arbol que mejor sombra da. Es la clave del nacionalismo en España. El gobierno central abandonó esas regiones y ahora son los señores feudales en cada una de esos señoríos los que parten el bacalao. La gente percibe ese poder y prefiere apostar a caballo ganador y ahorrarse problemas.

Cuidado que no es algo exclusivo del nacionalismo. Es algo tan antiguo como el sol. También cuando Franco gana la guerra y en años posteriores comienzan a aparecer franquistas hasta de debajo de las piedras. Los mismos que comienzan a cambiar de chaqueta cuando se dan cuenta que el régimen comienza a hacer aguas.


----------



## Raul83 (21 Jun 2022)

El Toro Tv es el único medio voxero. Míralo en su web.


----------



## Raul83 (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Da igual la oposición que hagan. Lo acaban de demostrar en estas elecciones. Simplemente lo borrarán de la foto en plan soviético.
> 
> Digan lo que digan, hagan lo que hagan, simplemente NADIE lo verá y nadie los escuchará.



Eso dicen hoy en La Razón, indiferencia para acabar con Vox


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Eso dicen hoy en La Razón, indiferencia para acabar con Vox



Bueno ya han ido un paso más allá durante estas elecciones. Simplemente LOS HAN CENSURADO Y OCULTADO, como si no existiesen.

Eso en realidad ya no es una cuestión de ética periodística sino que incluso se puede considerar delictivo. Porque estos medios reciben MUCHO DINERO PÚBLICO.

Lo que tiene que hacer VOX es tomar buena nota y esperar a la vuelta de la esquina a los Pedro Jetas, Maruenders, Herreras o Herreros y Antonios Jimenez de la vida. Que suden tinta china porque todos trabajan en medios QUEBRADOS de facto.


----------



## sintripulacion (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno ya han ido un paso más allá durante estas elecciones. Simplemente LOS HAN CENSURADO Y OCULTADO, como si no existiesen.
> 
> Eso en realidad ya no es una cuestión de ética periodística sino que incluso se puede considerar delictivo. Porque estos medios reciben MUCHO DINERO PÚBLICO.
> 
> Lo que tiene que hacer VOX es tomar buena nota y esperar a la vuelta de la esquina a los Pedro Jetas, Maruenders, Herreras o Herreros y Antonios Jimenez de la vida. Que suden tinta china porque todos trabajan en medios QUEBRADOS de facto.



Es que los españoles tienen derecho, según la Constitución, a una información veraz y objetiva.
Si los medios de comunicación no cumplen con su cometido constitucional, censurando al tercer partido representativo de la soberanía nacional, no sé hasta que punto eso no sería denunciable por parte de Vox o como mínimo iniciar acciones legales para que se les prive de toda publicidad institucional pagada con dinero público.
Vox debe dar la batalla contra los medios de comunicación corruptos y quebrados, pertenecientes a gente ajena a los intereses de la nación.


----------



## jpjp (21 Jun 2022)

Vox tiene que seguir con su mensaje tradicional catolico conservador dejarse de liberalismos rancios y a por todas.
Para mi olona estuvo bien con el libro de texto.


----------



## SPQR (22 Jun 2022)

Abandona toda esperanza: Sanches, Frijol, etc... están a sueldo de los mismos. Les falta tiempo para colocarse las rodilleras cuando los llaman a Davos a rendir cuentas.

Deja de votontear y ordena tu vida como si fuera a ocurrir lo peor, que ocurrirá, dado el apretón al acelerador que está dando el No m.



Prophet dijo:


> Sólo suplico porque en las siguientes generales no gane frijolito para gobernar en solitario o vamos a echar de menos a Falconeti y ya es mucho decir.
> 
> Le tengo más miedo a ese tío que a Falconeti porque sólo para empezar veo que nos van a vacunar con ponzoña arnm hasta del escorbuto diciéndonos que producir limones afecta al cambio climático.
> 
> ...


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Jun 2022)

A ver chicos,no esperéis que Vox vaya a ganar en dos años cuando el frente nacional lleva dando la batalla mas de 20 años y sin lograr el poder.


Lo que tiene que comprender Vox es que es la Lepenización lo que tiene que lograr.


Porque es tan enemigo el Pp como el Psoe. Y los mismos medios del Pp son igual de enemigos de los del Psoe.


----------

